# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  6000 ساعت زندگی-نه بیشتر نه کمتر (کنکور1400)

## _Joseph_

سلام دوستان این متن رو تو یکی از تاپیکها نوشتم خواستم یه تاپیک جدا گانه هم براش بزنم تا هم تلنگری باشه به اونایی که ناامید شدن و شرع نکردن و هم برای اونایی که تابستون رو از دست دادن احساس میکنن برای کنکور باید زمان بیشتری از زمان باقی مونده کنونی داشته باشند 

 دوستان تقریبا 267 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 البته اگه طبق گفته خود سنجش کنکور 10و11 تیر ماه برگزار بشه و تعویق نیافته من میگیرمش 260 روز یعنی 260*24 میشه 6000 ساعت تا کنکور1400(تازه بیشتر هم میشه من رندش کردم به نفع تو (دقیقش6240 ساعته)
هر پایه کنکور از صفر تا صد همه دروسش چیزی حدود 200 ساعت وقت لازم داره این رو یه مشاوری تو اینستا یه بار گفت و از رو تدریس دبیران گفتند ایشون که به نظر منی که دهم رو تموم کردم درست هست گفته ایشون من میگیرم هر پایه کنکور 300 ساعت مطالعه لازم داره همه دروسش رو از صفر تا صد شما یاد بگیرید. خوبه؟؟ تا اینجا همه چی به بنفع تنبل هاست هاااا!! :Yahoo (20):  والا خودتون آستین بالا بزنید میبینید که حدود همون 200 ساعت میشه دروس رو خوند اون 50 تا 100 ساعت دیگه اش هم تست زیاد و مرور هاش هست پس چی شد؟؟ هر پایه 300 ساعت وقت میخواد یعنی کل کنکور که دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم هست 900 ساعت وقت میخواد درسته؟؟ اصلا من میگم 1000 ساعت خوب شد؟؟ شاید خدای ناکرده مریض شدی یا یه چن روزی برامون کار پیش اومد زندگیه دیگه هی در حال چرخ زدنه پس کل کنکور 1000 ساعت مطالعه میخواد از صفر مطلق (هر چند من معتقدم هیچ کس صفر صفر نیست و حداقل یه بار اسم مطالب به گوششون خورده دیگه ) تا صد صد  :Yahoo (16): 

روزی 7 ساعت بخوابی 7*260 میکنه 1820 ساعت خواب تا روز کنکور 

روزی 3 ساعتم تفریح کنی و استراحت و ناهار و .... هر چی دلت خواس بکنی  3*260 میکنه780 ساعت که البته شایدم تفریح نکنی یا یکی در میمون بکنی این  بستگی به خودت داره(اصلا یه چیز جالب بگم اگه از کوره در نری و تا یه سوالی میبینی نمیتونی حل کنی سریع از صندلیت یا زمین یا .... بلند نشی و جا نزنی و سمج وار بخونی و تا یاد نگرفتی از رو نری خودت تفریح هات رو هم میزاری درس میخونی چون درس خوندن خیلی برات شیرین میشه همون لحظه که یه تیپ سوال رو یه هفته است نمیتونی حل کنی ولی بار هشتم میفهمی حل اش رو میگی آهان اون آهانه خیلی شیرینه توصیه میکنم تجربه اش کنی
 خوب توضیح بسه بریم سراغ حساب کتاب (هر چند برنامه ماشین حسابی دوس ندارم ولی میخوام ثابت کنم بهت که میشه و باید بخونی اگه نخونی یه روز میاد حسرت میخوری که این تاپیک و این حرفها رو دیدی ولی عمل نکردی)

780+1820 میکنه 2600 ساعت خواب + تفریح و استراحت وشام و مهمونی و .... 

بقیه 3400 ساعت چی ؟؟؟(البته دقیقش رو بگم 3640 ساعت یادته که همون اول رند کردم) اگه همش رو درس بخونی میتونی حدود سه بار کنکور رو بخونی (یادت باشه کل کنکور حدود 1000 ساعت ومطالعه میخواد)هم اون 3400 ساعت رو نمیتونی بخونی ؟؟ روزی میتونی خیلی راحت 10 ساعت بخونی راحت راحت / تو  شروع کن به خوندن بعدش میبینی که تا عید قشنگ میشه همه چی رو بست در ضمن من  بدبینانه ترین حالت رو گفتم والا 7 ساعت خواب روزانه با 3 ساعت تفریح و  استراحت روزانه میکنه 10 ساعت  از 24 ساعت روز  و برای خودت 14 ساعت میمونه که من گفتم از این  14 ساعت تو بیا روزی 10 ساعت بخون و اون 4 ساعتش هم مال خودتقبوله؟؟  دو ماه بخون ببین معجزه میشه فقط یه خواهش ازت دارم دو ماه فقط بخون و درگیر نتیجه نشو اینکه من نمیرسم به ازمون اینکه دو هفته خوندم و آزمون ترازم این شد و.... اینا رو ولل کن فقط تا دو ماه بخون و معامله نکن با خودت که پیش خودت بگی من میخونم به شرط اینکه تو آزمون بعدی این بشه به خودت باج نده خواهشا دلی و قلبی کار کن و بخون تو بخون ببین چه معجزه ای میشه 

"امیدوارم همگی سال بعد این زمان که نتایج کامل اومده به جاهایی که مستحقش هستیم برسیم"

----------


## lix_Max

خوب بود دمت گرم انگیزه دادی به بچه ها پروفایلتم خیلی دوس دارم مشخصه اهل دلی(:
پ ن: چیزایی که دوستمون گفتن واسه کسیه که از امروز و فردا شروع کنه.
انشالله امسال دم عید هیچ تاپیکی با موضوع از الان شروع کنم میشه نبینم و همه از همین الان شروع کنن به خوندن

----------


## prince

> سلام دوستان این متن رو تو یکی از تاپیکها نوشتم خواستم یه تاپیک جدا گانه هم براش بزنم تا هم تلنگری باشه به اونایی که ناامید شدن و شرع نکردن و هم برای اونایی که تابستون رو از دست دادن احساس میکنن برای کنکور باید زمان بیشتری از زمان باقی مونده کنونی داشته باشند 
> 
>  دوستان تقریبا 267 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 البته اگه طبق گفته خود سنجش کنکور 10و11 تیر ماه برگزار بشه و تعویق نیافته من میگیرمش 260 روز یعنی 260*24 میشه 6000 ساعت تا کنکور1400 
> هر پایه کنکور از صفر تا صد همه دروسش چیزی حدود 200 ساعت وقت لازم داره این رو یه مشاوری تو اینستا یه بار گفت و از رو تدریس دبیران گفتند ایشون که به نظر منی که دهم رو تموم کردم درست هست گفته ایشون من میگیرم هر پایه کنکور 300 ساعت مطالعه لازم داره همه دروسش رو از صفر تا صد شما یاد بگیرید. خوبه؟؟ تا اینجا همه چی به بنفع تنبل هاست هاااا!! والا خودتون آستین بالا بزنید میبینید که حدود همون 200 ساعت میشه دروس رو خوند اون 50 تا 100 ساعت دیگه اش هم تست زیاد و مرور هاش هست پس چی شد؟؟ هر پایه 300 ساعت وقت میخواد یعنی کل کنکور که دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم هست 900 ساعت وقت میخواد درسته؟؟ اصلا من میگم 1000 ساعت خوب شد؟؟ شاید خدای ناکرده مریض شدی یا یه چن روزی برامون کار پیش اومد زندگیه دیگه هی در حال چرخ زدنه پس کل کنکور 1000 ساعت مطالعه میخواد از صفر مطلق (هر چند من معتقدم هیچ کس صفر صفر نیست و حداقل یه بار اسم مطالب به گوششون خورده دیگه ) تا صد صد 
> 
> روزی 7 ساعت بخوابی 7*260 میکنه 1820 ساعت خواب تا روز کنکور 
> 
> روزی 3 ساعتم تفریح کنی و استراحت و ناهار و .... هر چی دلت خواس بکنی  3*260 میکنه780 ساعت که البته شایدم تفریح نکنی یا یکی در میمون بکنی این  بستگی به خودت داره(اصلا یه چیز جالب بگم اگه از کوره در نری و تا یه سوالی میبینی نمیتونی حل کنی سریع از صندلیت یا زمین یا .... بلند نشی و جا نزنی و سمج وار بخونی و تا یاد نگرفتی از رو نری خودت تفریح هات رو هم میزاری درس میخونی چون درس خوندن خیلی برات شیرین میشه همون لحظه که یه تیپ سوال رو یه هفته است نمیتونی حل کنی ولی بار هشتم میفهمی حل اش رو میگی آهان اون آهانه خیلی شیرینه توصیه میکنم تجربه اش کنی
>  خوب توضیح بسه بریم سراغ حساب کتاب (هر چند برنامه ماشین حسابی دوس ندارم ولی میخوام ثابت کنم بهت که میشه و باید بخونی اگه نخونی یه روز میاد حسرت میخوری که این تاپیک و این حرفها رو دیدی ولی عمل نکردی)
> ...


اين سيستم  فكري اشتباهه و منسوخ شدست نمونه طنزشم بارها ديدين تو كليپ ها يارو ميگه روزي چند پاكت سيگار ميكشي و چند سال بعد ميگه اگه جاي سيگار پولاتو جمع ميكردي الان بنز داشتي  :Yahoo (4): 
اما به لحاظ علمي بخوايم نظر شما رو تحليل كنيم چرا با وجود اين زمان كه به نظر زيادم مياد موفقيت برا اكثريت حاصل نميشه به چند دليل 
1-يادگيري يه فعاليت مستمر و زمان بره و طول ميكشه تا شما به يه دانش اموز كوشا تبديل بشي .
2-اثبات شده انسان به لحاظ روانشناسي حد ثابتي از توان رو داره كه بتونه فعاليتي انجام بده از جمله مطالعه يعني مثلا (اين مثاله و توان افراد متفاوته)شما در 24 ساعت ميتوني 4 ساعت درس بخوني بقيش فايده نداره هر چيم زمان داشته باشي
3-توان مغز به مرور با تلاش بيشتر ميشه و كسي كه سه يا چهار سال مطالعه داشته با كسي كه يه سال معمولا بازدهي خيلي بيشتري داره
با همه اين عوامل اينم در نظر بگيرم كه افرادي كه مطالعه مستمر نداشتن از چند جهت عقبن مثلا ايجاد عادت هاي لازم (تاثير عادت ها در موفقيت خيلي بالاست) .
همه اينا رو كنار هم بزارين ميفهمين چرا اين محاسبات خيلي علمي و جالب نيست و اكثرا نتيجه بخش نيست .اما اينم رد نميكنم كه با انگيزه كافي  و تلاش خيلي زياد و در نظر داشتن اين عوامل و رفع اونها يه تعداد انسان بزرگ ميتونن نتيجه بگيرن كه ديديم هممون تو سالهاي قبل

----------


## prince

و اينم اضافه كنم نقش انگيزه تو موفقيت اين نقش خيلي مهمه خيلي مهم .اگه انگيزه درست و عميق داشته باشي راه حل رو هميشه پيدا ميكني .موفقيت تو تحصيل سه ركن داره انگيزه . پشتكار و اصلاح و ايجاد عادت ها و استراتژي درست تو مطالعه و درس خوندن و از نظر من اولي مهمترينه چون اگه كافي نباشه دوتاي ديگم بوجود نمياد اما اين بعد يه مدت چرخه ميشه و روند شما رو بهتر ميكنه يعني انگيزه باعث ميشه شما قدرت داشته باشي عادت هاتو درست كني و بعد بهترين استراتژيها رو پيدا كني بعد يه مدت موفقيت هات تو اون دو مورد خودش انگيزتو تقويت ميكنه اين ميشه چرخه موفقيت. اينا ساده به نظر ميرسه اما عمل بهش سخته .

----------


## _Joseph_

> اين سيستم  فكري اشتباهه و منسوخ شدست نمونه طنزشم بارها ديدين تو كليپ ها يارو ميگه روزي چند پاكت سيگار ميكشي و چند سال بعد ميگه اگه جاي سيگار پولاتو جمع ميكردي الان بنز داشتي 
> اما به لحاظ علمي بخوايم نظر شما رو تحليل كنيم چرا با وجود اين زمان كه به نظر زيادم مياد موفقيت برا اكثريت حاصل نميشه به چند دليل 
> 1-يادگيري يه فعاليت مستمر و زمان بره و طول ميكشه تا شما به يه دانش اموز كوشا تبديل بشي .
> 2-اثبات شده انسان به لحاظ روانشناسي حد ثابتي از توان رو داره كه بتونه فعاليتي انجام بده از جمله مطالعه يعني مثلا (اين مثاله و توان افراد متفاوته)شما در 24 ساعت ميتوني 4 ساعت درس بخوني بقيش فايده نداره هر چيم زمان داشته باشي
> 3-توان مغز به مرور با تلاش بيشتر ميشه و كسي كه سه يا چهار سال مطالعه داشته با كسي كه يه سال معمولا بازدهي خيلي بيشتري داره
> با همه اين عوامل اينم در نظر بگيرم كه افرادي كه مطالعه مستمر نداشتن از چند جهت عقبن مثلا ايجاد عادت هاي لازم (تاثير عادت ها در موفقيت خيلي بالاست) .
> همه اينا رو كنار هم بزارين ميفهمين چرا اين محاسبات خيلي علمي و جالب نيست و اكثرا نتيجه بخش نيست .اما اينم رد نميكنم كه با انگيزه كافي  و تلاش خيلي زياد و در نظر داشتن اين عوامل و رفع اونها يه تعداد انسان بزرگ ميتونن نتيجه بگيرن كه ديديم هممون تو سالهاي قبل


1-یادگیری و دانش آموز کوشا شدن در مدت زمان باقی مونده کاملا قابل دسترسیه 
2-شما از نظر فیزیولوژیکی بحث رو در نظر میگیرید که من رو یاد سخن Sean Stephenson میندازه که گفت وقتی به دنیا اومدم همه دکتر ها گفتن تا 24 ساعت میمیره و دووم نمیاره ولی الآن همه اون دکتر ها مردند و تنها دکتری که باقی مونده من هستم توان هر کس با همدیگه متفاوته چه بسا الآن کسانی در کشور هستند که اگر همین الآن کنکور بدهند شاید همه دروس رو 100 بزنن ولی ما با اونا کاری نداریم ما برای بهتر کردن خودمون وقت میزاریم و در این راه باید هز تلاشی از دستمون بر بیاد بکنیم 
3-توان مغز به مرور با تلاش بیشتر میشه ولی اینوطری هم نیست کسی که تا الان تلاش نکرده نتونه از تلاش از الآن موفق بشه نمونه هاش زیادن (اصلا خیلی از افراد موفق پیوسته تا هدفشون بهتر و بهتر نشدن و به نحوی اینجوری بگم که موفق ترین آدم با کسایی هستند که بیشترین شکست ها رو خوردند و هیچ کس از بدل تولد تا اخر زندگیش بازدهیش 100 درصد نیبوده ولی اگه کسی بخواد میتونه تغییر بکنه و زمان هم برای تغیییر برای کنکور کافی هست)
4-زمان برای ایجاد عادتهای لازم برای موفقیت کافی هست 
و در آخر این رو بگم که اگر از حرفهای من قانع نشدین توصیه میکنم مصاحبه بهنود محمدی رو مطالعه کنید که همه حرفهاش مثال نقض یست برای رد ادعاهای شما 
و من هم سال بعد به شما ثابت میکنم که اشتباه فکر میکنید تغییر ممکن و موفقیت از همه ممکن تر هست به شرط اینکه خواهانش باشیم و زیاد به حرفهای ادم هایی مثل شما گوش ندهیم چون که من میتونم از شما هم پارا فراتر بزارم و بگویم کسی میتوناد در کنکور موفق بشود که از اول ابتدایی تست کار کرده باشد و اگر کسی این کار را نکرده باشد موفقیتش ممکن نیست و سخت است و در یک سال غیر ممکن ولی دنیا پر از غیر ممکن هایی ست که ممکن شده است 
درآخر این حرف رو میخوام به شما بزنم چونکه زیاد از علم و فیزیولوزی مثال زدید 
تا سال 1954 باور عمومی و پزشکان و تمام محققان بر این بود که بدن انسان از نظر فیزیولوژیکی و ساختاری نمیتواند یک مایل رو زیر 4 دقیقه بدود و هر چقدر برای شکستن این رکورد تلاش میکردند و شکست میخوردند باورشون بیشتر و بیشتر میشد که این یه حقیقت هست و پذیرفته بودند که دویدن یک مایل زیر 4 دقیقه برای انسان غیر ممکن هست و حتی امکان اینکه یک انسان بتواند این کار را بکند هم امکان نداشت حتی فکرش رو هم نمیکردند امااا
راجر بنیستر سر و کله اش پیدا شد و رکوردی زد زیر 4 دقیققه از اونموقع تا الان 20000 نفر تونستن کار راجر بنیستر رو تکرار کنن و اون رکوردی که سال 1954 علم غیر ممکن میدانست رو با آب خوردن انجام بدند حتی بچه های دبیرستانی تونستن یک مایل رو زیر 4 دقیقه بدوند یه نظرت از اونموقع تا الآن چی عوض شده؟؟؟ علم؟؟؟فیزیولوژی؟؟ آب و هوا؟؟؟ نخیر باور  اینکه یک انسانی که تونسته این غیر ممکن رو انجام بده یک باور جدید بوجود اومد و باور قبلی غیر ممکن بودن شکست 
جالبه بدونی الآن رکورد دو یک مایل حدود 3.43 ثانیه است و این رو هم جالبه بدونی رکورد راجر بنیستر حدود 46 روز دوارم آورد و یکی دیگه اومد حتی راجر بنیستر رو هم رکوردش رو زد چون باور کرده بود علم در مقابل اراده و تلاش هم کم میاره علم میگه روزی 8 ساعت بخواب من ولی 6 ساعت میخوابم و چیزیم نشده علم میگه روزی 8 لیوان آب بخر من یادم نمیاد روزی بیشتر از شاید 4 لیوان آب خورده باشم و هنوز زنده ام دارم پیشرفت میکنم
دوست من دنیا پر شده از این غیر ممکنهایی که یه دیوونه پیدا شده و ممکنش کرده تو ایران خودمونمم زیاد از این دیوونه ها داریم پس بیا یکم دیوونه باشیم 
شما هم دوست من اگر نمیخوایید کمکی بکنید ملالی نیست و مختارید ولی حق ندارید نا امیدی تزریق کنید 

موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> خوب بود دمت گرم انگیزه دادی به بچه ها پروفایلتم خیلی دوس دارم مشخصه اهل دلی(:
> پ ن: چیزایی که دوستمون گفتن واسه کسیه که از امروز و فردا شروع کنه.
> انشالله امسال دم عید هیچ تاپیکی با موضوع از الان شروع کنم میشه نبینم و همه از همین الان شروع کنن به خوندن


والا من با آتور مورگان زندگی کردم  یادم نمیاد چقدر اسب تیمار کردم باهاش  و چقدر آدم کشتم  :Yahoo (68):  یا چقدر  .... :Yahoo (20):  ولی راک استار اخرش رکبی به ما زد و.. آسپول نمیکنم دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lix_Max

> والا من با آتور مورگان زندگی کردم  یادم نمیاد چقدر اسب تیمار کردم باهاش  و چقدر آدم کشتم  یا چقدر  .... ولی راک استار اخرش رکبی به ما زد و.. آسپول نمیکنم دیگه


اقا ما رد ددو خریدیم ولی استرس اعلام نتایج مگه میزاره کسی پلی بده|:

----------


## _Joseph_

> اقا ما رد ددو خریدیم ولی استرس اعلام نتایج مگه میزاره کسی پلی بده|:


کلا امسال از دار دنیا یدونه سیستم نفتی رو دم دستم گزاشتم که باهاش میام انجمن و پی دی اف ها و فیلمهای آموزش میبینم همه چی رو جم کردم فرستادم با پست خونه عمه ام اهواز :Yahoo (112): این تنها ترین راه ممکن بود که نرم سراغ PS4 ولی اگه بیکاری برو بزن حال کن استرس مسترس هم بزار کنار به نظرم نتیجه بد وجود نداره همه نتایج خوبن ما بد عادت کردیم دیگاهمون رو باید تغییر بدیم

----------


## Mahdi7070

> کلا امسال از دار دنیا یدونه سیستم نفتی رو دم دستم گزاشتم که باهاش میام انجمن و پی دی اف ها و فیلمهای آموزش میبینم همه چی رو جم کردم فرستادم با پست خونه عمه ام اهوازاین تنها ترین راه ممکن بود که نرم سراغ PS4 ولی اگه بیکاری برو بزن حال کن استرس مسترس هم بزار کنار به نظرم نتیجه بد وجود نداره همه نتایج خوبن ما بد عادت کردیم دیگاهمون رو باید تغییر بدیم


 خدایی واسه منی که تجربیم صفرم امکان پذیره یعنی خدایی میشه؟

----------


## Eli..

> سلام دوستان این متن رو تو یکی از تاپیکها نوشتم خواستم یه تاپیک جدا گانه هم براش بزنم تا هم تلنگری باشه به اونایی که ناامید شدن و شرع نکردن و هم برای اونایی که تابستون رو از دست دادن احساس میکنن برای کنکور باید زمان بیشتری از زمان باقی مونده کنونی داشته باشند 
> 
>  دوستان تقریبا 267 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 البته اگه طبق گفته خود سنجش کنکور 10و11 تیر ماه برگزار بشه و تعویق نیافته من میگیرمش 260 روز یعنی 260*24 میشه 6000 ساعت تا کنکور1400(تازه بیشتر هم میشه من رندش کردم به نفع تو (دقیقش6240 ساعته)
> هر پایه کنکور از صفر تا صد همه دروسش چیزی حدود 200 ساعت وقت لازم داره این رو یه مشاوری تو اینستا یه بار گفت و از رو تدریس دبیران گفتند ایشون که به نظر منی که دهم رو تموم کردم درست هست گفته ایشون من میگیرم هر پایه کنکور 300 ساعت مطالعه لازم داره همه دروسش رو از صفر تا صد شما یاد بگیرید. خوبه؟؟ تا اینجا همه چی به بنفع تنبل هاست هاااا!! والا خودتون آستین بالا بزنید میبینید که حدود همون 200 ساعت میشه دروس رو خوند اون 50 تا 100 ساعت دیگه اش هم تست زیاد و مرور هاش هست پس چی شد؟؟ هر پایه 300 ساعت وقت میخواد یعنی کل کنکور که دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم هست 900 ساعت وقت میخواد درسته؟؟ اصلا من میگم 1000 ساعت خوب شد؟؟ شاید خدای ناکرده مریض شدی یا یه چن روزی برامون کار پیش اومد زندگیه دیگه هی در حال چرخ زدنه پس کل کنکور 1000 ساعت مطالعه میخواد از صفر مطلق (هر چند من معتقدم هیچ کس صفر صفر نیست و حداقل یه بار اسم مطالب به گوششون خورده دیگه ) تا صد صد 
> 
> روزی 7 ساعت بخوابی 7*260 میکنه 1820 ساعت خواب تا روز کنکور 
> 
> روزی 3 ساعتم تفریح کنی و استراحت و ناهار و .... هر چی دلت خواس بکنی  3*260 میکنه780 ساعت که البته شایدم تفریح نکنی یا یکی در میمون بکنی این  بستگی به خودت داره(اصلا یه چیز جالب بگم اگه از کوره در نری و تا یه سوالی میبینی نمیتونی حل کنی سریع از صندلیت یا زمین یا .... بلند نشی و جا نزنی و سمج وار بخونی و تا یاد نگرفتی از رو نری خودت تفریح هات رو هم میزاری درس میخونی چون درس خوندن خیلی برات شیرین میشه همون لحظه که یه تیپ سوال رو یه هفته است نمیتونی حل کنی ولی بار هشتم میفهمی حل اش رو میگی آهان اون آهانه خیلی شیرینه توصیه میکنم تجربه اش کنی
>  خوب توضیح بسه بریم سراغ حساب کتاب (هر چند برنامه ماشین حسابی دوس ندارم ولی میخوام ثابت کنم بهت که میشه و باید بخونی اگه نخونی یه روز میاد حسرت میخوری که این تاپیک و این حرفها رو دیدی ولی عمل نکردی)
> ...


دستت درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدی ممنون که روحیه دادی. ولی نمیخواست اینقدر خودتو اذیت کنی.میگفتی از الان تا کنکور ۲۶۰روز مونده که اگه روزی ۱۰ساعت بخونی میشه ۲۶۰۰ساعت :Yahoo (76): (شوخی ) امیدوارم کنکور ۱۴۰۰ با خوشحالی بیای و تاپیک قبولی رو بزنی(هم شما و همه) .

----------


## _Joseph_

> و اينم اضافه كنم نقش انگيزه تو موفقيت اين نقش خيلي مهمه خيلي مهم .اگه انگيزه درست و عميق داشته باشي راه حل رو هميشه پيدا ميكني .موفقيت تو تحصيل سه ركن داره انگيزه . پشتكار و اصلاح و ايجاد عادت ها و استراتژي درست تو مطالعه و درس خوندن و از نظر من اولي مهمترينه چون اگه كافي نباشه دوتاي ديگم بوجود نمياد اما اين بعد يه مدت چرخه ميشه و روند شما رو بهتر ميكنه يعني انگيزه باعث ميشه شما قدرت داشته باشي عادت هاتو درست كني و بعد بهترين استراتژيها رو پيدا كني بعد يه مدت موفقيت هات تو اون دو مورد خودش انگيزتو تقويت ميكنه اين ميشه چرخه موفقيت. اينا ساده به نظر ميرسه اما عمل بهش سخته .


انگیزه وجود نداره بلکه بوجود میاد میدونی به نظر من انگیزه عین عرق بدن میمونه تو درون وجود داره ولی باید تلاش کنی و کار کنی تا از بدنت جاری بشه و خبس عرق بشی
انگیزه هم انطوریه همه ما تو درونمون انگیزه رو داریم ولی تاثیری رو ما نمیزاره تا وقتی که اینقدر عالی بخونی و کیف کنی از خوندن خودت تا بمباران بشی با انگیزه که حتی بعد اینکه برنامه ات تموم شد و میخواستی بخوابی هم خوابت نیاد و بخوای بخونی  بازم .. انگیزه شالیده تلاش و استقامته و همه اینا در راستای هدف و عاشق هدف بودن معنی پیدا میکنه خیلی هامون هدف اصلا  نمیدونیم چی هست هدف خودش شالیده دلیل هست شما اول و قبل از انتخاب هدف باید دلیل پیدا کنی برای خودت و علت اینکه درس نمیخونین هم همینه دلیل ندارید برای درس خوندن چرا درس میخونی ؟ میخوام پزشک بشم خوب اینکه نشد حرف دنبال دلیل باشید دلیل درس خوندن دلیل اینکه چرا میخواید  پزشک بشید بعدی هاش(درس خوندنو انگیزه  ...) خودش میاد پشت سر هم دلیل درس خوندن و سختی کشیدن برای یکسال و زود بیدار شدن و ... رو پیدا  کنید فکر کنید حتی شده یه روز درس نخونید در این موارد فکر کنید بزارید ذهنتون فسفراش رو یه تکونی بده

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدایی واسه منی که تجربیم صفرم امکان پذیره یعنی خدایی میشه؟


خودت چی فکر میکنی ؟؟؟ 
به نظرم جواب این حرف دل خودته فکر کنی پیدا میکنی جوابشو و نظر من اصلا اونموقع برات مهم نمیشه که بگم میشه یا نه همون آخر متن هم گفتم که معامله نکن میشه یا نمیشه من ازت سوال دارم 
ایا نتایج رو دادن؟؟؟ آیا دنیا به اخر رسیده ؟؟؟؟آیا کنکور تموم  شده؟؟؟ رتبه ها معلوم شده؟؟ اگه جوابت نه هست پس هنوز وقت داریم  
اصلا من نمیخوام بگم 260 روز دیگه این میشه یا نمیشه من میخوام تا این حد برات ساده اش کنم آیا میتونی از الان نسبت به دو ساعت قبلت بهتر باشی یا نه؟؟ میتونی بسم الله آیا میتونی فردا از وقتی که بیدار شدی کاری کنی  تا نسبت به امروزت شرایط ات بهتر باشه و یه قدم به هدفت نزدیک بشی یا نه ؟؟؟ میتونی ؟؟ تبریک میگم بهت یک قدم یک قدم تو به انچیزی که میخوای میرسی مشکل همین یه قدم است 

قدم اولت رو بردار 

دوست من 1000 قدم رو با همین یه قدم یه قدم ساده اش میکنیم خواهش میکنم فکر نکن به اون قدم 1000 ام فقط و فقط به قدم 1 ام فکر کن بعدش به قدم دوم بعدش سوم اصلا انکار محدودیت دید داری قدم یکمت همین یه ساعت بعده ت این یه ساعت یه کاری کن نسبت به الان (ساعت 7.35 )بهتر شده باشی و به هدفت نزدیک تر شده باشی میگی تو یه ساعت اخه چه کاری میشه کرد؟؟؟ برو از ریاضی اتحاد ها رو بخون و یاد بگیر تو یه ساعت نه برایت سنگینه اتحاد؟؟؟ برو توان و رادیکال رو بخون اونم برات سنگینه؟؟؟؟ برو یه درس دینی بخون اونم سنگینه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ برو 10 تا لغت حفظ کن ok?? همینجوری میچینیم میریم بالا به همین سادگیی

----------


## Mahdi7070

> خودت چی فکر میکنی ؟؟؟ 
> به نظرم جواب این حرف دل خودته فکر کنی پیدا میکنی جوابشو و نظر من اصلا اونموقع برات مهم نمیشه که بگم میشه یا نه همون آخر متن هم گفتم که معامله نکن میشه یا نمیشه من ازت سوال دارم 
> ایا نتایج رو دادن؟؟؟ آیا دنیا به اخر رسیده ؟؟؟؟آیا کنکور تموم  شده؟؟؟ رتبه ها معلوم شده؟؟ اگه جوابت نه هست پس هنوز وقت داریم  
> اصلا من نمیخوام بگم 260 روز دیگه این میشه یا نمیشه من میخوام تا این حد برات ساده اش کنم آیا میتونی از الان نسبت به دو ساعت قبلت بهتر باشی یا نه؟؟ میتونی بسم الله آیا میتونی فردا از وقتی که بیدار شدی کاری کنی  تا نسبت به امروزت شرایط ات بهتر باشه و یه قدم به هدفت نزدیک بشی یا نه ؟؟؟ میتونی ؟؟ تبریک میگم بهت یک قدم یک قدم تو به انچیزی که میخوای میرسی مشکل همین یه قدم است 
> 
> قدم اولت رو بردار 
> 
> دوست من 1000 قدم رو با همین یه قدم یه قدم ساده اش میکنیم خواهش میکنم فکر نکن به اون قدم 1000 ام فقط و فقط به قدم 1 ام فکر کن بعدش به قدم دوم بعدش سوم اصلا انکار محدودیت دید داری قدم یکمت همین یه ساعت بعده ت این یه ساعت یه کاری کن نسبت به الان (ساعت 7.35 )بهتر شده باشی و به هدفت نزدیک تر شده باشی میگی تو یه ساعت اخه چه کاری میشه کرد؟؟؟ برو از ریاضی اتحاد ها رو بخون و یاد بگیر تو یه ساعت نه برایت سنگینه اتحاد؟؟؟ برو توان و رادیکال رو بخون اونم برات سنگینه؟؟؟؟ برو یه درس دینی بخون اونم سنگینه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ برو 10 تا لغت حفظ کن ok?? همینجوری میچینیم میریم بالا به همین سادگیی


داداش دمت گرم

----------


## _Joseph_

> دستت درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدی ممنون که روحیه دادی. ولی نمیخواست اینقدر خودتو اذیت کنی.میگفتی از الان تا کنکور ۲۶۰روز مونده که اگه روزی ۱۰ساعت بخونی میشه ۲۶۰۰ساعت(شوخی ) امیدوارم کنکور ۱۴۰۰ با خوشحالی بیای و تاپیک قبولی رو بزنی(هم شما و همه) .


امروز دو ساعت بیشتر به خودم وقت دادم گفتم این تاپیک رو بزنم شما رو هم با خودم تو این مسیر همراه کنم موفقیت تک نفره میچسبه ولی چند نفره دو گانه میچسبه عین اینه که آفلاین بازی کنی یا آنلاین با دوستات بازی کنی  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Eli..

> امروز دو ساعت بیشتر به خودم وقت دادم گفتم این تاپیک رو بزنم شما رو هم با خودم تو این مسیر همراه کنم موفقیت تک نفره میچسبه ولی چند نفره دو گانه میچسبه عین اینه که آفلاین بازی کنی یا آنلاین با دوستات بازی کنی


بله.درسته.انشالله موفقیت قسمت همه بچه های گل انجمن :Y (389):

----------


## elahehroyal

مرسی از انرژی مثبتت تو این تاپیک :Yahoo (9):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بله.درسته.انشالله موفقیت قسمت همه بچه های گل انجمن


انشالله اولین کنکور قرن رو میترکونیم با همدیگه  :Y (605):

----------


## prince

> 1-یادگیری و دانش آموز کوشا شدن در مدت زمان باقی مونده کاملا قابل دسترسیه 
> 2-شما از نظر فیزیولوژیکی بحث رو در نظر میگیرید که من رو یاد سخن Sean Stephenson میندازه که گفت وقتی به دنیا اومدم همه دکتر ها گفتن تا 24 ساعت میمیره و دووم نمیاره ولی الآن همه اون دکتر ها مردند و تنها دکتری که باقی مونده من هستم توان هر کس با همدیگه متفاوته چه بسا الآن کسانی در کشور هستند که اگر همین الآن کنکور بدهند شاید همه دروس رو 100 بزنن ولی ما با اونا کاری نداریم ما برای بهتر کردن خودمون وقت میزاریم و در این راه باید هز تلاشی از دستمون بر بیاد بکنیم 
> 3-توان مغز به مرور با تلاش بیشتر میشه ولی اینوطری هم نیست کسی که تا الان تلاش نکرده نتونه از تلاش از الآن موفق بشه نمونه هاش زیادن (اصلا خیلی از افراد موفق پیوسته تا هدفشون بهتر و بهتر نشدن و به نحوی اینجوری بگم که موفق ترین آدم با کسایی هستند که بیشترین شکست ها رو خوردند و هیچ کس از بدل تولد تا اخر زندگیش بازدهیش 100 درصد نیبوده ولی اگه کسی بخواد میتونه تغییر بکنه و زمان هم برای تغیییر برای کنکور کافی هست)
> 4-زمان برای ایجاد عادتهای لازم برای موفقیت کافی هست 
> و در آخر این رو بگم که اگر از حرفهای من قانع نشدین توصیه میکنم مصاحبه بهنود محمدی رو مطالعه کنید که همه حرفهاش مثال نقض یست برای رد ادعاهای شما 
> و من هم سال بعد به شما ثابت میکنم که اشتباه فکر میکنید تغییر ممکن و موفقیت از همه ممکن تر هست به شرط اینکه خواهانش باشیم و زیاد به حرفهای ادم هایی مثل شما گوش ندهیم چون که من میتونم از شما هم پارا فراتر بزارم و بگویم کسی میتوناد در کنکور موفق بشود که از اول ابتدایی تست کار کرده باشد و اگر کسی این کار را نکرده باشد موفقیتش ممکن نیست و سخت است و در یک سال غیر ممکن ولی دنیا پر از غیر ممکن هایی ست که ممکن شده است 
> درآخر این حرف رو میخوام به شما بزنم چونکه زیاد از علم و فیزیولوزی مثال زدید 
> تا سال 1954 باور عمومی و پزشکان و تمام محققان بر این بود که بدن انسان از نظر فیزیولوژیکی و ساختاری نمیتواند یک مایل رو زیر 4 دقیقه بدود و هر چقدر برای شکستن این رکورد تلاش میکردند و شکست میخوردند باورشون بیشتر و بیشتر میشد که این یه حقیقت هست و پذیرفته بودند که دویدن یک مایل زیر 4 دقیقه برای انسان غیر ممکن هست و حتی امکان اینکه یک انسان بتواند این کار را بکند هم امکان نداشت حتی فکرش رو هم نمیکردند امااا
> راجر بنیستر سر و کله اش پیدا شد و رکوردی زد زیر 4 دقیققه از اونموقع تا الان 20000 نفر تونستن کار راجر بنیستر رو تکرار کنن و اون رکوردی که سال 1954 علم غیر ممکن میدانست رو با آب خوردن انجام بدند حتی بچه های دبیرستانی تونستن یک مایل رو زیر 4 دقیقه بدوند یه نظرت از اونموقع تا الآن چی عوض شده؟؟؟ علم؟؟؟فیزیولوژی؟؟ آب و هوا؟؟؟ نخیر باور  اینکه یک انسانی که تونسته این غیر ممکن رو انجام بده یک باور جدید بوجود اومد و باور قبلی غیر ممکن بودن شکست 
> ...


با دقت پست منو بخوني من نه قصد نا اميد كردن كسيو داشتم نه اينكه بگم نميشه يه ساله بهترين رشته ها رو قبول شد اصلا همچين چيزي نگفتم با نگرش و دلايلي كه در مورد زمان بندي و... اوردين موافق نبود و  نظرم و دلايلش رو گفتم .نا اميدي هم تزريق نكردم نكاتي رو هم گفتم درباره انگيزه و راه موفقيت بر اساس فكر خودم. همه ازاديم كه نظر بديم و احترام بگذاريم بهم .همه ميخونن و از نظرات مفيدمون استفاده ميكنن و از اونا كه فك ميكنن درست نيست رد ميشن .

----------


## _Joseph_

> با دقت پست منو بخوني من نه قصد نا اميد كردن كسيو داشتم نه اينكه بگم نميشه يه ساله بهترين رشته ها رو قبول شد اصلا همچين چيزي نگفتم با نگرش و دلايلي كه در مورد زمان بندي و... اوردين موافق نبود و  نظرم و دلايلش رو گفتم .نا اميدي هم تزريق نكردم نكاتي رو هم گفتم درباره انگيزه و راه موفقيت بر اساس فكر خودم. همه ازاديم كه نظر بديم و احترام بگذاريم بهم .همه ميخونن و از نظرات مفيدمون استفاده ميكنن و از اونا كه فك ميكنن درست نيست رد ميشن .


صد البته همینطوریه و منم با دقت پست شما رو خوندم و آزادانه هم نظر دادم  :Yahoo (5): و متشکر از شما که نظرتون رو در مورد پست من گفتید و صد البته که نظر مخالف گفتین چون کمتر کسی پیدا میشه تفکر نقادانه داشته باشه و منم نظر شمارو از منظر دیدگاه خودم مورد نقد قرار دادم  :Yahoo (105): و این دو مکمل یکدیگرند و کسانی که نظرات رو میخونن میتونین بهتر تصمیم بگیرند و هر انچیزی که به نظرشون مفید هست رو انجام بدهند

----------


## high-flown

مهترین تجربه ای که ازیک سال پشت کنکورموندن به دست آوردم.
اگه شروع نکنی قطعانمیشه
ولی اگه شروکنی شایدبشه.

----------


## Eli..

> انشالله اولین کنکور قرن رو میترکونیم با همدیگه


انشالله. دیگه نمیزارم حسرتش (پزشکی ) امسال هم رو دلم بمونه.هر کی داره این پست رو میخونه تمام تلاششو بکنه.اگه بخوای بزاری واسه سال بعد، سال بعد هم میگی سال بعد :Yahoo (17): تمام تلاشتونو بکنید تا مثل من به جایی نرسید که حتی از درس نخوندنتون هم خسته بشید.مهم نیست الان در چه وضعی(درسی) مهم اینه هر روز بهتر از دیروز باشی و خودتو بالا بکشی.یادتون نره شما قابلیت پیشرفت دارید.پس شروع کنید تا پیشرفت کنید. اینقدر نگید میشه یا نمیشه!! :Y (407):  :Y (721):

----------


## prince

> انگیزه وجود نداره بلکه بوجود میاد میدونی به نظر من انگیزه عین عرق بدن میمونه تو درون وجود داره ولی باید تلاش کنی و کار کنی تا از بدنت جاری بشه و خبس عرق بشی
> انگیزه هم انطوریه همه ما تو درونمون انگیزه رو داریم ولی تاثیری رو ما نمیزاره تا وقتی که اینقدر عالی بخونی و کیف کنی از خوندن خودت تا بمباران بشی با انگیزه که حتی بعد اینکه برنامه ات تموم شد و میخواستی بخوابی هم خوابت نیاد و بخوای بخونی  بازم .. انگیزه شالیده تلاش و استقامته و همه اینا در راستای هدف و عاشق هدف بودن معنی پیدا میکنه خیلی هامون هدف اصلا  نمیدونیم چی هست هدف خودش شالیده دلیل هست شما اول و قبل از انتخاب هدف باید دلیل پیدا کنی برای خودت و علت اینکه درس نمیخونین هم همینه دلیل ندارید برای درس خوندن چرا درس میخونی ؟ میخوام پزشک بشم خوب اینکه نشد حرف دنبال دلیل باشید دلیل درس خوندن دلیل اینکه چرا میخواید  پزشک بشید بعدی هاش(درس خوندنو انگیزه  ...) خودش میاد پشت سر هم دلیل درس خوندن و سختی کشیدن برای یکسال و زود بیدار شدن و ... رو پیدا  کنید فکر کنید حتی شده یه روز درس نخونید در این موارد فکر کنید بزارید ذهنتون فسفراش رو یه تکونی بده


ديدگاهت برام جالب بود .من فك ميكنم انگيزه يه نيرو هست كه مارو به سمت هدفمون ميبره و باعث ميشه بتونيم سختي ها رو به جون بخريم با مشكلات بجنگيم و در سخت ترين شرايط تسليم نشيم و هر چي هدفمون برامون با ارزش تر و مسيري كه براش در نظر گرفتيم شفاف تر باشه انگيزه هم قوي تر ميشه .به مرور كه انگيزه هات رو تقويت كني و تلاشت مستمر باشه به يه فرد با اراده و قوي تبديل ميشي .و مسيري كه ترسيم كردي برا من يكم متفاوته مثلا من اينطوري بودم كه خب عاشق درمان انسان هام (زمان زيادي علاقمو ميدونستم) بعد ديدم برا رسيدن بهش بايد تلاش كنم و همچنين در كنار تلاش هام سعي كردم انگيزمو تقويت كنم با ديدن فيلم و سريال يه نمونش (برا من خيلي موثر بود) يا كتاب هاي مرتبط و... بعد كه وارد پرستاري شدم همين انگيزه قوي باز كمكم كرد كه از درس خوندن لذت ببرم هم اينكه خودم پيگير باشم چطور دانشجوي بهتري باشم (خيلي از دوستام فقط با تكيه به درس اساتيد جلو ميرن و اصلا جالب نيست به نظرم) .و اينكه اين تايپيك حال و هواي خوبي داره .بوي اميد ميده كه اين روزا همه نياز داريم بهش  پشت كنكوري و دانشجوهم نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> و اينكه اين تايپيك حال و هواي خوبي داره .بوي اميد ميده كه اين روزا همه نياز داريم بهش  پشت كنكوري و دانشجوهم نداره


هدف من از این تاپیک همینه و خوشحالم از اینکه مورد توجه قرار گرفته

----------


## _Saturn_

توی مسیر کنکور و زمانی که بعضیا دنبال پخش ناامیدی و حذف رقیبن آدمایه خوبی هم مثل شما پیدا میشن که دنیارو از زاویه قشنگ تری نشون بدن ممنون بابت تایپک خوبتون و وقتی که گذاشتید. موفق باشید :22:

----------


## _Joseph_

> توی مسیر کنکور و زمانی که بعضیا دنبال پخش ناامیدی و حذف رقیبن آدمایه خوبی هم مثل شما پیدا میشن که دنیارو از زاویه قشنگ تری نشون بدن ممنون بابت تایپک خوبتون و وقتی که گذاشتید. موفق باشید


خوشحالم که مورد توجه تون قرار گرفته امیدوارم با همدیگه سال بعد این خاطرات خوب رو دوباره مرور کنیم

----------


## _Joseph_

برو بالا

----------


## Mahdis79

تک تک حرفاتو دوس داشتم جز کلمه تعویق :Yahoo (21): : :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31): 
واقعا حالم ازین کلمه به هم میخوره :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):  :Y (455):

----------


## _Joseph_

> تک تک حرفاتو دوس داشتم جز کلمه تعویق:
> واقعا حالم ازین کلمه به هم میخوره


من اون زمان تو اون تاپیک نحس گفتم که دوستان این تاپیک در این زمان سم مهلک هست برای شما ولی خیلی منفی خوردم و نسبت به من گارد گرفته شد برای همین هم میبینید که من حتی کنکور رو از تاریخ خود سنجش هم زودتر در نظر گرفتم و به نظرم هم باید همینطور باشه و واقعا کسی که تلاش کنه از همین الآن تا عید میتونه تسلط نسبی روی تمام دروس پیدا کنه و بعد عید هم این تسلط رو قوی تر و محکم تر میکنه با مرور و جمع بندی

----------


## indomitable

منکه اصلا از پشت کنکور موندنم ناراضی نیستم.
خوشحالم هستم که خدا بهم یه فرصت داد تا
بهترین خودمو به نمایش بذارم
و بهم فهموند که حق من بیشتر از این چیزاس
(اگه دنیا اونجوری که من میخوام نچرخه دنیا رو به اتیش میکشم) :Y (529):  :Y (529):  :Y (529):  :Yahoo (53):

----------


## Amirsh23

> من اون زمان تو اون تاپیک نحس گفتم که دوستان این تاپیک در این زمان سم مهلک هست برای شما ولی خیلی منفی خوردم و نسبت به من گارد گرفته شد برای همین هم میبینید که من حتی کنکور رو از تاریخ خود سنجش هم زودتر در نظر گرفتم و به نظرم هم باید همینطور باشه و واقعا کسی که تلاش کنه از همین الآن تا عید میتونه تسلط نسبی روی تمام دروس پیدا کنه و بعد عید هم این تسلط رو قوی تر و محکم تر میکنه با مرور و جمع بندی


قضیه اینه که یه عده اونقدر فکر و ذهنشون مریضه که فکر میکردن داری رقیب حذف میکنیو فلان منم اونروزو یادمه دقیقا  . دمت گرم بابت تاپیک

----------


## _Joseph_

> قضیه اینه که یه عده اونقدر فکر و ذهنشون مریضه که فکر میکردن داری رقیب حذف میکنیو فلان منم اونروزو یادمه دقیقا  . دمت گرم بابت تاپیک


دیگه هر چی بود و شد گذشت امروز رو نباید بزاریم همینجوری بگذره :Y (503):

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما اول به سوال من جواب بده بچه ها در اون تاپیک نحسی که میگی دقیقا چه فعالیتی میکردن.
> امضای فارس نیوز یک ربع زمان فرستادن درخواست برای نماینده 10 دقیقه.
> فعالیت دیگه ای که همه ادعاشو میکنن چی بود.
> برو اولین پست همون تاپیکو بخون گفته شده ممکنه به تعویق نیفته و درستونو بخونینو وقت کمیو برای اعتراض صرف کنین.
> اگه کسی میخواست از اخبار مطلع بشه نیم ساعت میتونست بیاد آخر شب چک کنه ببینه چه خبر هست.
> بار ها هم گفته شد تو اون تاپیک که درستونو بخونین و وقت کمی برای اعتراض بگذارین.
> تو همون تاپیک چند روز پیش گفتم کمپین تعویق ایجاد کننده اش من نبودم توی تلگرام و هزار جای دیگه شروع شد  و همه بچه ها دنبالش میکردن.
> اینجا هم باز من زمانی تاپیکو زدم که تاپیک های دیگه به حاشیه و حرفهای خاله زنکی و فحاشی کشیده شد.
> وقت تلف کردن مثل اعتیاد میمونه قبلا بوده و بعدش هم هست.
> ...


سلام دوست من 
اول همه مشخصه خیلی عصبانی هستین و حرف من رو به خودتون گرفتید راستش من اصلا تا الآن نمیدونستم ایجاد کننده اون تاپیک شما بودید تا اینکه الآن گفتین پس حرف من رو به خودتون نگیرید دوم اینکه نحس بودن به این دلیل که حتی اگر تعویق هم میافتاد کنکور خیلی ها ضرر میدیدند باز کلا اگه تعویق میافتاد و نمیافتاد یه عده که درگیر این حاشیه شده بودند کلا روی هم ضرر میدیدند برای همین گفتم نحس منظور من قصد ایجاد کننده تاپیک نبوده کلیت کار و نفس حاشیه بوده حالا میتونست به جای تعویق هر حاشیه دیگری باشه که در اون زمان نحس و سم هست برای یه کنکوری که یک ماه دیگه کنکور داره مثل اینه که تو پیاده و بدون چتر تا خونتون 2 دیقه راه مونده باشه به فکر ابر های آسمون باشی که بارون میخواد بیاد یا نه خوب 2 دیقه راه مونده برای تو چه فرقی میکنه؟؟اگه استدلالت اینه که خیلی تایم بود یک ماه من بهت میگم فشار ماههای پایانی اونم تو اون حاشیه واقعا خیلی بیشتر از این بود که یه ماه خوان بدن به کنکوریها یا نه 
من خودم کنکوری 99 بودم ولی چون سرباز بودم و کنکور 99 رو اردیبهشت ثبت نام کردم و یه کارهایی هم شخصی داشتم که برای 99 میخواستم هم نمیتونستم بخونم ولی در مورد کنکور نظام قدیم هم بله من کاملا و با توان وجودم تلاش میکردم که تمدید بشه نه تنها من بلکه همه ی نظام قدیمی ها میخواستن تمدید بشه چون پول منابع بالا بود و اگر تمدید هم میشد و سنجش اعلام میکرد حتما نظام قدیم میموندم خودم با همه سنگینی که داشت که البته هنوز سنجش قطعی اعلام نکرده که کنکور 1400 دو نظامه خواهد بود یا نه ولی تو همون تاپیک ها هم من خودم حدودای اوایل مهر  گفتم که دیگه صرف نمیکنه منتظر موند و اگه توانایی تهیه منبع دارید برید نظام جدید
در مورد اینکه من از نظام قدیم خوب میگفتم اگر دقت داشته باشید ملاک و منبع حرفهای من کنکور 99 بود که برای نظام جدیدیها سوالات سخت شد چون نگرش طراح سوال یه نگرش نظام قدیمی بود این رو من نمیگم تمام دبیرهای به نام کنکور دارن میگن و تمام اعتراضات به سختی سوالات 99 هم ازاین نشات میگیره که چرا سوالای نظام قدیم طور سر از کنکور نظام جدید در آوردن 
درمورد آسانی دروس نظام جدید هم حرف من نیست خود نظام جدیدی ها و دبیر ها و موسسات و مشاورها همه اعتراف میکنن دروس نظام قدیم سنگینتر از نظام جدیده من کی باشم خلاف این رو بزنم ولی تفاوتها اونقدر هم زیاد نیست حتی بعضی دروس مثل زبان انگلیسی نظام جدید سخت تر از نظام قدیمه به نظر من 
ولی باز هم اگر نظام قدیم تمدید میشد من نظام قدیم شرکت میکردم و به نظام قدیمها هم توصیه میکردم نظام قدیم شرکت کنن که علت اش رو هم قبلا تو تاپیکهایی مشابه گفتم ولی الآن دیگه نه بله شهریور من میگفتم نظام قدیم ولی الآن دیگه نمیگم چرا؟؟؟ چون دیگه اگه تمدید بشه و نشه زمان این رو نداریم که منتظر سنجش باشیم و باید تکلیفمون رو مشخص کنیم البته در مورد اینکه گفتین من حاشیه ایجاد کردم و ... اگه باز هم پست های من رو ببینید من به همه پیشنهاد کردم از شهریور مباحث مشترک هر دو نظام رو حتما بخونن و به کسی یادم نمیاد گفته باشم درس نخونین و منتظر باشید مثل شما که حتی بعد کنکور هم اون تاپیکتون اپدیت میشد و دست از سر بچه ها برنمیداشت من حتی دیگه تاپیک نظام قدیم رو آپ هم نمیکنم  خیلی وقته هر چند خبر هایی هم تازه رسیده در مورد نظام قدیم ولی دیگه قرارشون نمیدم چرا؟؟چونکه دیگه ارزش نداره میدونی فرق من با شما این بود که ارزش یه چیزی رو باید تو زمان مختص به خودش بدونی و حرفهایی که درمورد من زدید واقعا ناراحتم کرد چون من شما رو خطاب خرفهام قرار ندادم ولی شما شخص بنده رو ملاک قضاوت هاتون قرار دادین
در آخر هم مقصر شما نیستید مقصر هیچ کس نیست دنبال مقصر نگردید که پیدایش نمیکنید و الآن هم حرف زدن در این موارد بیهوده هست و بی ارزش ولی منظور من شما نبودید منظور من کل حاشیه تعویق بود که نه تنها داوطلبان بلکه موسسات و خبرگزاری ها و دبیر ها و ..... رو هم تحت تاثیر قرار داد
درمورد تاپیک تعویق هم که گفتید من چه چیزی گفتم من زیاد در جریان تاپیک نبودم چون همونجوری که گفتم کارهای شخصی داشتم که کلا حتی نمیتونستم درس بخونم چه برسه بیام 24 ساعته سر تاپیک بشینم ولی حرفی که زدم این بود که اصلا به تعویق امیدوار نباشید و همه تلاشتون رو کنید برای 31 مرداد اگه تعویق افتاد که چه بهتر اگه نیافتاد هیچی رو از دست ندادید اخرشم گفتم که یکی از دوستان از نماینده مجلس پرسیده گفتند که تعویق نمیافته ولی خلی گارد گرفته شد 
در کل تعویق دست ما نبودتنها چیزی که دست ما بود انتخاب بین خوندن و نخوندن بود که وقتی این حرف رو زدم بعضی ها بحث دموکراسی و اعتراض و سیاست رو پیش کشیدن که دیگه حرف نزدم چون فهمیدم اینجا جو کلا رو هواست

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام.
> عصبانی نیستم و کاملا با احترام با شما صحبت کردم.
> شما میگین حتی نمیدونستین ایجاد کننده اون تاپیک من بودم  یعنی حتی پست اول اون تاپیکو نخوندین و حتی نمیدونین ما چقدر بارها تو همون تاپیک گفتیم درستونو بخونین و وقت کمی اینجا تلف کنیم و ممکنه تعویق نیفته  و حتی بارها گفتیم وقتتونو با کسانی که میان اینجا بحث میکنن تلف نکنین.
> حالا شمایی که نه اطلاع دارین ما چی گفتیم و نه اطلاع دارین اون تاپیک زمانی زده شده که تاپیک های دیگه به حاشیه کشیده شده بود و همه داشتن توش وقت تلف می کردن چطور میاین میگین تاپیک نحس.
> و سوال منوجواب ندادین کسایی که میگن ما بخاطر اون تاپپیک ضرر کردیم کدومشون اومده گفته دقیقا چه فعالیتی تو اون تاپیک کردن؟
> اون تاپیک همونطور که درش گفته بودیم نیاز به فعالیت خاصی نداشت یکبار امضای فارس نیوز بود و یه بار هم برای نماینده اعتراضو فرستادن.
> 
> من کجا گفتم یکماه زیاد هست یا کم و اصلا در این باره صحبتی نکردم.
> 
> ...


اصلا نیازی نبود پست اول رو بخونم چون اسم تاپیک رو میدیدی محتواش رو متجه میشدی تحریم کنکور؟؟!!! یا ابلفضل مگه داریم؟؟ مگه میشه؟؟؟ 
من تمام سوالاتون رو جواب دادم تو پست قبلی با دقت بخونید و از این بیشتر هم خودتون رو درگیر حاشیه نکنید (البته شاید هم بخواهید در حاشیه بمانید چون معلومه هنوز به فکر تعویق کنکور 99 هستید ) ولی من در گیر حاشیه شما نمیشوم اگر هم هر حرفی دارید بگذارید بعد از کنکور 1400 مفصل در موردش بحث میکنیم باهم الآن فعلا درس دارم نمیتونم ذهنم رو درگیر کارهای بیهوده کنم 
نظام قدیم رو هم من هر کاری از دستم بر اومد برای راهنمایی نظام قدیمی ها انجام دادم و اگر نظام قدیمیها اعتراضی به حرفهای بنده دارن میتونن اعلام کنن خوبی یا بدیش به شما چه ربطی داره نمیدونم والاه درضمن چرا اون تاپیکها الان بالا نمیاد با اینکه هنوز سرنوشت نظام قدیم مشخص نشده؟؟؟ هاااا؟؟؟جوابش اینه که دیگه ارزش نداره تو این تایم براش وقت گذاشت ما کار خودمونو بکنیم چه نظام قدیم و چه جدید باقیش دیگه دست ما نیست نمیتونیم که کلا کنکور رو تا روز برگزاری بیخیال بشیم و بریم تو سیاست و اعتراض و کمپین های جنجالی چهار تا ادم رو هم باهامون دادار دودور کنیم هم خودمون بد بخت شیم هم باعث بدبختی دیگران بشیم یدونه امضا بود اونم فرستاده شد گفتم یه هفته منتظر باشید موندیم جوابی نیومد دیگه تکلیف رو باید مشخص میکردیم منم به همه نظام قدیمی ها گفتم اون 99 درصد هم بله من امید داشتم تمدید بشه ولی نشد الآن به  نظر خودت من چیکار باید بکنم بازم دو سه نفر رو با خودم همراه کنم برای اعتراض؟؟ تاپیک تعویق حتی تا بعد کنکور هم گرد و خاکش نخوابید و تغییر کرد به باطل کردن کنکور به خاطر تقلب :Yahoo (114):  دوستان نظام قدیمی کدومتون از تاپیک من (که البته مال من نبود تاپیک 6 ماه قبل استارت خورده بود من فقط اوردمش بالا با اخبار و پیگیری ها )متضرر شدین بیاید ببینم اینجا زود باشید 
شما از جای دیگه ای عصباانی هستید ولی سر من خالی میکنید اون هم بی دلیل و منظق که اشکالی نداره اگه اینجوری راحت میشید و عذاب وجدانتون میخوابه توصیه میکنم اینکار رو بکنید من ظرفیتم بیشتر از این حرفهاست  :Yahoo (105): 
عقب افتادن و یا حتی جلو افتادن افراد چه ربطی به من داره آخه عزیز کسی که خونده و یا میخوند چرا باید عقب بیافته ؟؟ سالانه اینهمه پشت کنکوری و عقب افتاده داریم بزار بهمن بیاد خودت تاپیکها رو میبینی دلیل اونا کیه؟؟ من ؟؟ شما؟؟؟ نه من نه شما مقصر نیستیم و منم شما رو مقصر ندونستم از اول ولی شما من رو مقصر دونستید که گفتم اشکالی نداره 
در ضمن دیگر از این به بعد توضیح نمیدم زیاد چون گفتم که درس هست و کنکور 1400 منم نظام قدیمی بودم که اومدم جدید به اجبار و با مشقت فراوان در تهیه منابع که هنوزم تکمیل نتوستم بکنمشون پس باید بیشتر بخونم بعد از 1400 میبینمت  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## _Joseph_

> من هیچوقت درگیر حاشیه نبودم و بیشترین فعالیتم در بخش درسی بود و از این به بعد هم همینطوره.
> و اگه شما درباره اون تاپیک اظهار نظر نمیکردین پستتونو نقل نمی کردم.
> دقیقا جواب من هم به شما همینه شما که کنکوری 99 نبودین و اصلا نمیدونین اون تاپیک در چه زمانی و به چه هدفی زده شده نباید بهش بگین نحس. بگذارین خود کسایی که 99 کنکور دادن دربارش اظهار نظر کنن. ولی  اگه این حقو برای خودتون قائل میشین که بهش انتقاد کنین و بهش می گین نحس ،  باید تحمل انتقاد متقابل هم داشته باشین.
> موفق باشین.
> 
> 
> حرفی که باید زده شده با مغلطه چیزی تغییر نمیکنه.
> موفق باشی.


مغلطه چی هست؟میشه توضیحش بدید
من کنکوری 99 به اونصورت نبودم  نبودم ولی دلیلی نمیشه وقتی یه چیزی رو به صلاح یه عده نمیدونم و براشون خطرناک میدونم رو بهشون گوشزد نکنم خواه انجامش بدن خواه ندن اونش به من ربطی نداره من اونچیزی که میدونم درست هست رو میگم حالا خودشون مختارند اونزمان هم همین حرفهام رو زدم تو تاپیک شما ولی منفی خوردم و زیاد باب میل افراد واقع نشد چون تنها کسی که قاطع گفتم ول کنید این تاپیک رو من بودم و برای همین هم گارد گرفته شد در مقاابلم ولی الان نتیجه اظهر و منالشمس هست

----------


## NormaL

Up

----------


## indomitable

بابا ول کنید این محاسبات ببخشید(مسخره رو)
سرتونو بندازید پایین یه کتابو بگیرید بخونید بعدش تستشو بزنید
به کسی هم کاری نداشته باشید.

----------


## _Joseph_

یک هفته گذشت به همین سادگی 37 هفته بعدی هم خواهد گذشت اگر شروع نکنی پس شروع کن شرووووووووووووووع

----------


## Amirsh23

> بابا ول کنید این محاسبات ببخشید(مسخره رو)
> سرتونو بندازید پایین یه کتابو بگیرید بخونید بعدش تستشو بزنید
> به کسی هم کاری نداشته باشید.


شما نگاه نکنید یه عده که هی بهانه دارن که از الان میشه رو به روش کاملا حرفه ای با اثبات گفتن که دیگه برن سر درسشون

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان این متن رو تو یکی از تاپیکها نوشتم خواستم یه تاپیک جدا گانه هم براش بزنم تا هم تلنگری باشه به اونایی که ناامید شدن و شرع نکردن و هم برای اونایی که تابستون رو از دست دادن احساس میکنن برای کنکور باید زمان بیشتری از زمان باقی مونده کنونی داشته باشند    دوستان تقریبا 267 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 البته اگه طبق گفته خود سنجش کنکور 10و11 تیر ماه برگزار بشه و تعویق نیافته من میگیرمش 260 روز یعنی 260*24 میشه 6000 ساعت تا کنکور1400(تازه بیشتر هم میشه من رندش کردم به نفع تو (دقیقش6240 ساعته) هر پایه کنکور از صفر تا صد همه دروسش چیزی حدود 200 ساعت وقت لازم داره این رو یه مشاوری تو اینستا یه بار گفت و از رو تدریس دبیران گفتند ایشون که به نظر منی که دهم رو تموم کردم درست هست گفته ایشون من میگیرم هر پایه کنکور 300 ساعت مطالعه لازم داره همه دروسش رو از صفر تا صد شما یاد بگیرید. خوبه؟؟ تا اینجا همه چی به بنفع تنبل هاست هاااا!! والا خودتون آستین بالا بزنید میبینید که حدود همون 200 ساعت میشه دروس رو خوند اون 50 تا 100 ساعت دیگه اش هم تست زیاد و مرور هاش هست پس چی شد؟؟ هر پایه 300 ساعت وقت میخواد یعنی کل کنکور که دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم هست 900 ساعت وقت میخواد درسته؟؟ اصلا من میگم 1000 ساعت خوب شد؟؟ شاید خدای ناکرده مریض شدی یا یه چن روزی برامون کار پیش اومد زندگیه دیگه هی در حال چرخ زدنه پس کل کنکور 1000 ساعت مطالعه میخواد از صفر مطلق (هر چند من معتقدم هیچ کس صفر صفر نیست و حداقل یه بار اسم مطالب به گوششون خورده دیگه ) تا صد صد  روزی 7 ساعت بخوابی 7*260 میکنه 1820 ساعت خواب تا روز کنکور روزی 3 ساعتم تفریح کنی و استراحت و ناهار و .... هر چی دلت خواس بکنی  3*260 میکنه780 ساعت که البته شایدم تفریح نکنی یا یکی در میمون بکنی این  بستگی به خودت داره(اصلا یه چیز جالب بگم اگه از کوره در نری و تا یه سوالی میبینی نمیتونی حل کنی سریع از صندلیت یا زمین یا .... بلند نشی و جا نزنی و سمج وار بخونی و تا یاد نگرفتی از رو نری خودت تفریح هات رو هم میزاری درس میخونی چون درس خوندن خیلی برات شیرین میشه همون لحظه که یه تیپ سوال رو یه هفته است نمیتونی حل کنی ولی بار هشتم میفهمی حل اش رو میگی آهان اون آهانه خیلی شیرینه توصیه میکنم تجربه اش کنی  خوب توضیح بسه بریم سراغ حساب کتاب (هر چند برنامه ماشین حسابی دوس ندارم ولی میخوام ثابت کنم بهت که میشه و باید بخونی اگه نخونی یه روز میاد حسرت میخوری که این تاپیک و این حرفها رو دیدی ولی عمل نکردی)  780+1820 میکنه 2600 ساعت خواب + تفریح و استراحت وشام و مهمونی و .... بقیه 3400 ساعت چی ؟؟؟(البته دقیقش رو بگم 3640 ساعت یادته که همون اول رند کردم) اگه همش رو درس بخونی میتونی حدود سه بار کنکور رو بخونی (یادت باشه کل کنکور حدود 1000 ساعت ومطالعه میخواد)هم اون 3400 ساعت رو نمیتونی بخونی ؟؟ روزی میتونی خیلی راحت 10 ساعت بخونی راحت راحت / تو  شروع کن به خوندن بعدش میبینی که تا عید قشنگ میشه همه چی رو بست در ضمن من  بدبینانه ترین حالت رو گفتم والا 7 ساعت خواب روزانه با 3 ساعت تفریح و  استراحت روزانه میکنه 10 ساعت  از 24 ساعت روز  و برای خودت 14 ساعت میمونه که من گفتم از این  14 ساعت تو بیا روزی 10 ساعت بخون و اون 4 ساعتش هم مال خودتقبوله؟؟  دو ماه بخون ببین معجزه میشه فقط یه خواهش ازت دارم دو ماه فقط بخون و درگیر نتیجه نشو اینکه من نمیرسم به ازمون اینکه دو هفته خوندم و آزمون ترازم این شد و.... اینا رو ولل کن فقط تا دو ماه بخون و معامله نکن با خودت که پیش خودت بگی من میخونم به شرط اینکه تو آزمون بعدی این بشه به خودت باج نده خواهشا دلی و قلبی کار کن و بخون تو بخون ببین چه معجزه ای میشه   "امیدوارم همگی سال بعد این زمان که نتایج کامل اومده به جاهایی که مستحقش هستیم برسیم"


  نصف ماه گذشت (15 روز) شروع کردی یانه؟

----------


## Baharbhn

> نصف ماه گذشت (15 روز) شروع کردی یانه؟


من شروع کردم‌امروز ...

----------


## _Joseph_

> من شروع کردم‌امروز ...


موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdis79

> شما اول به سوال من جواب بده بچه ها در اون تاپیک نحسی که میگی دقیقا چه فعالیتی میکردن.
> امضای فارس نیوز یک ربع زمان فرستادن درخواست برای نماینده 10 دقیقه.
> فعالیت دیگه ای که همه ادعاشو میکنن چی بود.
> برو اولین پست همون تاپیکو بخون گفته شده ممکنه به تعویق نیفته و درستونو بخونینو وقت کمیو برای اعتراض صرف کنین.
> اگه کسی میخواست از اخبار مطلع بشه نیم ساعت میتونست بیاد آخر شب چک کنه ببینه چه خبر هست.
> بار ها هم گفته شد تو اون تاپیک که درستونو بخونین و وقت کمی برای اعتراض بگذارین.
> تو همون تاپیک چند روز پیش گفتم کمپین تعویق ایجاد کننده اش من نبودم توی تلگرام و هزار جای دیگه شروع شد  و همه بچه ها دنبالش میکردن.
> اینجا هم باز من زمانی تاپیکو زدم که تاپیک های دیگه به حاشیه و حرفهای خاله زنکی و فحاشی کشیده شد.
> وقت تلف کردن مثل اعتیاد میمونه قبلا بوده و بعدش هم هست.
> ...


من فقط چن تا خط اول پستتون رو خوندم
کاری به هیچیم ندارم فقط اینو بدونید که شاید یه رای دادن و پیام فرسادن و مطلع شدن از اخبار کلا یه ساعت وقت بگیره ولی ذهن ما درگیر این موضوع میشه وقتی تو میخوای یه فصل فیزیک رو بخونی ولی نمیدونی چقد وقت داری چجور میخوای بخونی؟
وقتی میری به نماینده ها پیام میدی یعنی امیدواری به تعویق کنکور
و تو نمیدونی چقد وقت داری تا کنکور تا ازون وقتت به خوبی استفاده کنی
من تو اون تاپیک دیدم یکیو که میخواست جمع بندی رو شروع کنه ولی وقتی دید این همه ادم دارن پیام میدن و امیدوارن که تعویق بیوفته به جای شروع جمع بندی مطالب رفته سراغ مطالبی که نخونده و اخر سر بدون جمع بندی رفته سر جلسه
خواهشا اینقد نگید یه ساعت دو ساعت

----------


## Mahdis79

> مورد اول تاریخ عضویت 15 شهریور 99. 
> مورد دوم چه من اون تاپیکو میزدم و یا نمیزدم به سرعت چند تا تاپیک دیگه زده میشد چون هر روز داشت یک اخبار بیرون میومد. و بچه ها از جاهای دیگه مثل تلگرام و ... دنبال می کردن.
> مورد سوم برای من اعتراض کردین؟ هر کسی که فکر می کرد اینکار به ضرر سلامت خودش و خانواده اش هست اعتراض کرد. پس برای خودش اینکارو می کرد نه من.
> مورد آخر اگه فقط چند خطو خوندی نظر نده  چون اصلا نمیدونی وقتی من اون تاپیکو زدم انجمن در چه وضعی بود. یه تاپیک که فقط داشتن توش شوخی میکردن و کلی وقت تلف میشد و یه تاپیک هم کشید به فحش.
> ادامه هم نده چون نه حوصله و نه وقتشو دارم که با بحث باهات تلف کنم.


عذر میخوام من اصلا نمیدونستم شما اون تاپیکو زدید اصلا هم منظورم این نبود که استارتر اون تاپیک مقصره.
فقط من این جمله رو خیلی شنیدم که همه میگن فقط یه ساعت وقت برای پیام دادن و دنبال کردن اخبار لازمه...اگه پستمو بخونید همش در مورد این یه ساعت صحبت کردم
من این جمله رو زیاد دیدم تو انجمن. و در جواب به تمام اون پست ها بود.
اون موقع هم به عنوان مهمان به تاپیک سر میزدم.

----------


## sina_u

ترجیح دادم به جای بحث تمام پستامو در این تاپیک پاک کنم.
اینجوری هم وقت من گرفته نمیشه هم تاپیک به سمت دیگه نمیره.

----------


## Oxygen

up برای اونایی که میگن از الان شروع کنم میشه؟ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## _Joseph_

امروز 15 آبان  237 روز مانده به کنکور 1400  از نوشتن این تاپیک 30 روز گذشت  تو این 30 روز چقدر به هدفت نزدیکتر شدی؟؟؟ چند روز از این 30 روز رو عاشقی کردی؟؟عاشق هدف بودی؟؟ خواستم بگم دیدی چقدر زود گذشت؟انگار همین دیورز بود بقیه ش هم میگذره چه بخوای چه نخوای و نمیتونی جلوش رو بگیری عین موج دریا ولی میتونی موج سواری کنی  #تلنگر

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


امروز 15 آبان  237 روز مانده به کنکور 1400  از نوشتن این تاپیک 30 روز گذشت  تو این 30 روز چقدر به هدفت نزدیکتر شدی؟؟؟ چند روز از این 30 روز رو عاشقی کردی؟؟عاشق هدف بودی؟؟ خواستم بگم دیدی چقدر زود گذشت؟انگار همین دیورز بود بقیه ش هم میگذره چه بخوای چه نخوای و نمیتونی جلوش رو بگیری عین موج دریا ولی میتونی موج سواری کنی  #تلنگر


چقدر خوبه ک هرهفته ياداوري ميکنين!باشد ک ب خود بياييم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> چقدر خوبه ک هرهفته ياداوري ميکنين!باشد ک ب خود بياييم*


میخوام هر ماه این تاپیک رو آپ کنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام 
> خیلییییی زود گذشت خیلیییی زود 
> میتونم اعتراف کنم که این تاپیک مال چند روز پیش بود ولی ...


بله زود گذشت انگار به اندازه یه خواب شبانگاهی شب خوابیدیم و روز که بیدار شدیم 30 روز گذشته بود نه؟؟
ولی دوست من هنوز هم دیر نیست شروع کن بخدا دیر نیست خودت رو نباز و پر قدرت ادامه بده  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## _Joseph_

سلام یک ماه از نوشتن این تاپیک گذشت ۳۰ روز یعنی ۷۲۰ ساعت یعنی ۴۳۲۰۰ دقیقه برای من که این سی روز همینجوری نگذشت  و ازش راضی بودم و همین برام بسه که راضی باشم شما چی؟تونستین خوب از این ۳۰ روز استفاده کنید؟شروع کردید یا نه؟ اگه شروع نکردید باید بگم هنوزم دیر نشده و میشه کار کرد و زمان رو تو مشت گرفت عملا رقابت اصلی از الآن شروع میشه نتایج هنوز دو هفته س اونده و خیلی ها از الآن دیگه تکلیفشون مشخص شده که میمونن پشت کنکور خیلی های دیگه هم تا الآن چندان استارت قوی نزده بودن پس شروع کن پرقدرت ماه دیگه هم این تاپیک رو آپ میکنم

----------


## _Joseph_

up

----------


## melisa99

*بله یکماه و یک روز گذشته که من اینو دیدم من تازه عضو شدم انشالله بتونم از باقی این ساعات استفاده کنم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *بله یکماه و یک روز گذشته که من اینو دیدم من تازه عضو شدم انشالله بتونم از باقی این ساعات استفاده کنم*


هنوزم دیر نیست زمان کافی هست ولی اضافی نیست پس پر قدرت شروع کنید آزمونها هم در ماه های پیش رو کند پیش میرند میتونید عقب موندگیتون رو برسونید

----------


## _Joseph_

قدر این روز رو الآن نمیدونی و جواب  سوالت که از الآن شروع کنم میشه رو هم شاید هر چقدر ما بگیم میشه باور نکنی  ولی یه زمانی در آینده نزدیک خودت بهش میرسی که از الآن میشد ولی تو  نخواستی
شاید همین اسفند و بهمن پیش رو به جواب سوالت برسی و قدر امروزت رو بدونی  که چقدر ارزش داشت ولی تو بهش بی توجه بودی چقدر همین آبان و آذر ارزش داشت  و میشد کار کرد و جلو اومد ولی کم کاری کردی اونروز بدترین روزته نزار  اونروز رو تجربه کنی

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


قدر این روز رو الآن نمیدونی و جواب  سوالت که از الآن شروع کنم میشه رو هم شاید هر چقدر ما بگیم میشه باور نکنی  ولی یه زمانی در آینده نزدیک خودت بهش میرسی که از الآن میشد ولی تو  نخواستی
شاید همین اسفند و بهمن پیش رو به جواب سوالت برسی و قدر امروزت رو بدونی  که چقدر ارزش داشت ولی تو بهش بی توجه بودی چقدر همین آبان و آذر ارزش داشت  و میشد کار کرد و جلو اومد ولی کم کاری کردی اونروز بدترین روزته نزار  اونروز رو تجربه کنی



ب حساب خود رسيدگي کنيد قبل از اينکه ب حسابتان رسيدگي شود انگاه ک کارنامه اعمالتان را جلو رويتان بگذارند و شما بگوييد ک واي بر ما بخاطر کوتاهي هايي ک در مسير کنکور انجام داديم....اما ديگر راه بازگشتي نداريد*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> ب حساب خود رسيدگي کنيد قبل از اينکه ب حسابتان رسيدگي شود انگاه ک کارنامه اعمالتان را جلو رويتان بگذارند و شما بگوييد ک واي بر ما بخاطر کوتاهي هايي ک در مسير کنکور انجام داديم....اما ديگر راه بازگشتي نداريد*



 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

*بالاي بالا*

----------


## _Joseph_

UP

----------


## Saturn8

از فردا دقیقا هفت ماه مونده.

----------


## AmirXD

> از فردا دقیقا هفت ماه مونده.


زمان چقدر زود میگذره:/

----------


## haniko

up
دقیق 7 ماه مونده
حتی اگه از همین حالا خوب بخونی میرسی و سال بعد مصاحبه ی خودت رو تو انجمن میبینی
بخوای پیوستگی نداشته باشی و هی از این و اون بپرسی میشه یا نه اصلا نمیرسی فقط بخون

----------


## _Joseph_

بدیمش بالا حدود ۴۶۰۰ ساعت مونده به برگزاری کنکور ۱۴۰۰تقریبا ۲۰۰۰ ساعت گذشت تقریبا یک سوم وقت رفت البته نصف سال کنکور رفته تونستی نصف کنکورو جمعش کنی؟ خودتو تونستی به ۵۰ تو هر درس برسونی یا نه؟اگه تونستی نشون میده خوب بودی اگه نه که کم کاری کردینموفق باشید دوستان

----------


## _Joseph_

زمان با سرعت نور داره میگذره حتی بیشتر از نور

----------


## mohammad1381

خدمت اونایی که میگن ما صفریم و از دی شروع کنیم میشه یا نه،باید بگم اگر الان بگی و بهمن شروع کنی نه!(چون مطمئن باش اونموقع هم شروع نمیکنی)،اگر الان بگی و الان با جدیت (نه این لوس بازیها هر هفته نیم ساعت بیشتر و ...)،مطمئن باش قبولی!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

یک دو سه ... صدا میاد

خب... یه حرف رک و راست پوست کنده با تویی که داری خوب میخونی و هدفت نتیجه گرفتن از کنکور امساله دارم

*سرگرمی خودت رو درست انتخاب کن*.... میدونم برای خیلی از بچه های کنکوری که اینجا عضو هستن یا وقت میگذرونن انجمن حکم یه سرگرمی رو داره... حکم یه زنگ تفریح که توی سال کنکور درکنار درس به اینجا سر میزنن...
اما این مدل سرگرمی ها بشدت آسیب زا هستن... چرا ؟ چون که بعنوان مثال وقتی یک کامنتی الآن میذاری و میری درس بخونی ناخودآگاه ذهنت وسط درس خوندن بهت میگه یعنی الآن کی به پیامت رای داده کی نقل قول کرده کی پیغام خصوصی رو جواب داده و خیلی از مواقع این آشفتگی ذهنی به اوج خودش میرسه وقتی درگیر بحث های احمقانه با یکی دیگه میشی یا وقتی که یکی بهت رای منفی میده یا با خوندن یه تاپیک حسابی از مسیرت منحرف میشی

این نوع سرگرمی کم کم برتو غالب خواهد شد و بجای اینکه تو کنترلش کنی اون تو رو کنترل خواهد کرد

*پس چیزی و کاری رو بعنوان زنگ تفریحت انتخاب کن که بتونی کنترلش کنی...* *چیزی که وقتی توی تایم و زمان خودش انجامش دادی بعدش وسط درس خوندن ذهنت درگیرش نباشه...* 
رفیق کنکوری به چه زبونی بگم این انجمن و فضاهای مثل این ضررش خیلی بیشتراز منفعتش هست .... 

سمتی برو که کمترین درگیری ذهنی رو داشته باشه... سمتی که به ذهنت نظم بده نه اینکه هرروز بهم ریخته ترش بکنه
هردفعه که خارج از تایم و برنامه به انجمن سر میزنی و توی تایم مطالعه سراغ این دسته از سرگرمی ها میای وابستگی بیشتری پیدا میکنی و کیفیت و کمیت درس خوندن به تدریج به باد فنا میپیونده

از ما گفتن بود... ما که زخم خوردیم.... امیدوارم شما بهترین مسیر رو برای خودتون انتخاب کنید

----------


## _Joseph_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqaD5CLIagw
خوب دیگه اینو گوش بدید و پر قدرت برگردید سر درستون همین الآن برو ببینمممممم اا هنوز که اینجایی داری میخونی برو دیگههههه
 شریف و تهران و پزشکی و دندون دارن برات دست تکون میدن و منتظرتن اون لحظه ای رو ببین که داری با سر در دانشکده ت عکس میگیری منکه حاضرم 6 ماه رو کلا نخوابم ولی به اون لحظه برسم شمارو نمیدونم

----------


## _Joseph_

Up180 روز دقیقا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

۸۷روز گذشت تقریبا میشه یک سوم و هنوز دو سوم باقیست 
جر واجرش کنین درسارو  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*چه زود دیر میشه....!*

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> یک دو سه ... صدا میاد
> 
> خب... یه حرف رک و راست پوست کنده با تویی که داری خوب میخونی و هدفت نتیجه گرفتن از کنکور امساله دارم
> 
> *سرگرمی خودت رو درست انتخاب کن*.... میدونم برای خیلی از بچه های کنکوری که اینجا عضو هستن یا وقت میگذرونن انجمن حکم یه سرگرمی رو داره... حکم یه زنگ تفریح که توی سال کنکور درکنار درس به اینجا سر میزنن...
> اما این مدل سرگرمی ها بشدت آسیب زا هستن... چرا ؟ چون که بعنوان مثال وقتی یک کامنتی الآن میذاری و میری درس بخونی ناخودآگاه ذهنت وسط درس خوندن بهت میگه یعنی الآن کی به پیامت رای داده کی نقل قول کرده کی پیغام خصوصی رو جواب داده و خیلی از مواقع این آشفتگی ذهنی به اوج خودش میرسه وقتی درگیر بحث های احمقانه با یکی دیگه میشی یا وقتی که یکی بهت رای منفی میده یا با خوندن یه تاپیک حسابی از مسیرت منحرف میشی
> 
> این نوع سرگرمی کم کم برتو غالب خواهد شد و بجای اینکه تو کنترلش کنی اون تو رو کنترل خواهد کرد
> 
> ...


الان دقیقا این تفریحی که میگین چیه
سریال که نمیشه. آهنگ که نمیشه. اخبار که نمیشه. انجمن هم همین الان گفتین نمیشه

....فیلم؟ شطرنج؟
چیز خاصی به ذهنم نمیاد!!!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> الان دقیقا این تفریحی که میگین چیه
> سریال که نمیشه. آهنگ که نمیشه. اخبار که نمیشه. انجمن هم همین الان گفتین نمیشه
> 
> ....فیلم؟ شطرنج؟
> چیز خاصی به ذهنم نمیاد!!!


*اون تفریحی که منظور منه.... تفریحی هست که کمترین درگیری ذهنی رو داشته باشی....یعنی مثلن اگه قراره نیم ساعت تفریح داشته باشی ذهنت توی همون نیم ساعت درگیرش باشه نه اینکه وسط درس هم کلن تمرکز و حواست درگیرش باشه....* *برای هرکسی ممکنه متفاوت باشه**
من خودم گیم یا سریال و ورزش و آهنگ گوش دادن سرگرمی های اصلیم بودن و برام کمترین آشفتگی ذهنی رو داشتن .... 
درکل منظورم این بود وقتی توی سال کنکور فضای مجازی رو بعنوان سرگرمی انتخاب کنی باعث ضربه زدن به مدیریت توجه خواهد شد و کم کم ازکنترل خارج میشه.... البته منظورم این نیست که کلن بری توی غار زندگی کنی.... ولی وقتی فضای مجازی رو با محدودیت استفاده کنی و قبل از وارد شدن براش هدف مشخص کرده باشی نه اینکه بعنوان سرگرمی توش بچرخی اون آسیب زده نمیشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ak_47

165 روز فرصت باقی ایست .با قدرت پیش به سوی موفقیت .وانمود نکن واقعا خوب باش  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## _Joseph_

5 تا 30 روز بیشتر نمونده

----------


## _Joseph_

> 



:troll (16)::troll (21):

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## _Joseph_

*156 روز از زمان نوشته شدن تاپیک گذشت

 31 روز از زمان آخرین آپ تاپیک گذشت

در چه حالی جون دل؟!

*

----------


## Un limited

*و کنکوری هایی که از آینده دارید این پیام رو می خوانید به هوش باشید....
**زمان دروغی بیش برای فریب دادن شما نیست**
 کسانی موفق میشن که چند صد روز  آینده برا 1401 و ... رو در امروز خلاصه کنن و فقط امروز بهترین کار رو انجام بدن
 البته این کار خیلی سختیه مگر برای آنها که دنبال تمایز و فاصله گرفتن باشن ...*

----------


## _Joseph_

یادش بخیر واقعا تاپیک میسوزونه آدم رو کاش اصلا این تاپیک رو نمینوشتم  :Yahoo (2): :troll (1)::troll (21):

----------


## Mahsa.TS

> یادش بخیر واقعا تاپیک میسوزونه آدم رو کاش اصلا این تاپیک رو نمینوشتم :troll (1)::troll (21):




چرا آدم رو بسوزونه؟؟؟؟ به چیزای خوب که توی راهن فکر کن! بعدشم اگر هدف موفقیت باشه باید غصه و عذاب وجدان اینکه چرا این کار رو نکردم یا فلان کار رو کردم بریزی دور!!!!!!! حتی اونی هم که میخواد رتبه برتر بشه قطعا کلی اشتباه داشته و داره و همونا هم یه سری پشیمونی ها هم دارن!

 الان 74 روز تا کنکور مونده هنوزززززز!!!!!!!!!!!! در واقع میتونم بگم با انگیزه و با انرژی پیش بری معجزه میکنهههههه !!!!!! نا امید نشو لطفا

----------


## _Joseph_

> چرا آدم رو بسوزونه؟؟؟؟ به چیزای خوب که توی راهن فکر کن! بعدشم اگر هدف موفقیت باشه باید غصه و عذاب وجدان اینکه چرا این کار رو نکردم یا فلان کار رو کردم بریزی دور!!!!!!! حتی اونی هم که میخواد رتبه برتر بشه قطعا کلی اشتباه داشته و داره و همونا هم یه سری پشیمونی ها هم دارن!
> 
>  الان 74 روز تا کنکور مونده هنوزززززز!!!!!!!!!!!! در واقع میتونم بگم با انگیزه و با انرژی پیش بری معجزه میکنهههههه !!!!!! نا امید نشو لطفا


*
بابا من از یه جای دیگه میسوزم نه از کنکور و ....*  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## _Joseph_

11 - Ice.mp3 -  6.1 MB

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

این باحالتره ،قشنگ حسش میکنی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> این باحالتره ،قشنگ حسش میکنی


*2 ماه و 2 هفته* :Y (567):

----------


## momahmudi

اصلا این آلارم یه طوریه که نمی زاره یه لحظه سمت مجازی بری

----------


## Mahdis79

> اصلا این آلارم یه طوریه که نمی زاره یه لحظه سمت مجازی بری


میشه اسمشو بهم بگین؟

----------


## momahmudi

> میشه اسمشو بهم بگین؟


Time until

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان 1400 موفق باشید . بنده به احتمال زیاد 1401 هم کنکور خواهم داد به خاطر تغیر رشته و کم کاری هایی که کردم و مشکلاتی که پیش آمد در نتیجه کم کاری هایم . خداحافظ تا 401
*

----------


## Dale Carnegie

> *دوستان 1400 موفق باشید . بنده به احتمال زیاد 1401 هم کنکور خواهم داد به خاطر تغیر رشته و کم کاری هایی که کردم و مشکلاتی که پیش آمد در نتیجه کم کاری هایم . خداحافظ تا 401
> *


صاحب اختیارید عزیز موفق باشی :Yahoo (4): 
بهتره بگم موفق باشیم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *دوستان 1400 موفق باشید . بنده به احتمال زیاد 1401 هم کنکور خواهم داد به خاطر تغیر رشته و کم کاری هایی که کردم و مشکلاتی که پیش آمد در نتیجه کم کاری هایم . خداحافظ تا 401
> *



نمیخوام شروع کنم به نصیحت کردن که امسالو دریاب و فکر سال  بعد رو نکن و فلان و بهمان

فقط این رو چون پشت کنکوری بودم با تمام وجود درک کردم

اگه بگی امسال نشد ایشالا سال بعد و تلاشت رو کم کنی یا کلا شل کنی سال بعدم هیچ خبری نیست......ولی اگه تغییر رو از همین الان ایجاد کنی و سفت و سخت و اصولی تلاش کنی و برای عالی ساختن حال بجنگی ، بالاخره اون آینده ی درخشان و اون پیشرفت خودش رو نشون خواهد داد ، امسال یا سال بعد ، ولی محکوم به موفقیت خواهد بود

پس هرکاری و هرتصمیمی میگیرید فقط علت یا دلیلی برای دست از تلاش برداشتن نشه...... تایم زیاد آفت های زیادی رو بهمراه داره

موفق باشی

----------


## rz1

*وختی جاسف تاپیکو زد گفتم ااااهههه چقدددد وقت 
یادش نیک باد
موفق باشید همگی*

----------


## _Joseph_

*امیدوارم حسرت به دل این زمان رفته نمونده باشید و نهایت استفاده رو برده باشید از این زمان 
ولی خداییش خیلی زود گذشت نه؟؟!*

----------


## _Joseph_

*خوب همیینطور که میبینید از این روزمار ها زیاد گذاشته ام 
یادمه اخرین روزماری که برای کنکور 1401 گذاشتم تقریا 480 روز تا کنکور 1401 مونده بود در تاپیک مخصوص 1401

الان هم این روز شمار رو میزارم بعد کنکور آپ کنیم / تاپیک رو هم بخونید حتما

*

----------


## _Joseph_

*تا کنکور تجربی 1401*

----------


## Stormii

این تاپیک عالی بود ممنونم استارتر :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## Dale Carnegie

Up

----------


## ali1313

> سلام دوستان این متن رو تو یکی از تاپیکها نوشتم خواستم یه تاپیک جدا گانه هم براش بزنم تا هم تلنگری باشه به اونایی که ناامید شدن و شرع نکردن و هم برای اونایی که تابستون رو از دست دادن احساس میکنن برای کنکور باید زمان بیشتری از زمان باقی مونده کنونی داشته باشند 
> 
>  دوستان تقریبا 267 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 البته اگه طبق گفته خود سنجش کنکور 10و11 تیر ماه برگزار بشه و تعویق نیافته من میگیرمش 260 روز یعنی 260*24 میشه 6000 ساعت تا کنکور1400(تازه بیشتر هم میشه من رندش کردم به نفع تو (دقیقش6240 ساعته)
> هر پایه کنکور از صفر تا صد همه دروسش چیزی حدود 200 ساعت وقت لازم داره این رو یه مشاوری تو اینستا یه بار گفت و از رو تدریس دبیران گفتند ایشون که به نظر منی که دهم رو تموم کردم درست هست گفته ایشون من میگیرم هر پایه کنکور 300 ساعت مطالعه لازم داره همه دروسش رو از صفر تا صد شما یاد بگیرید. خوبه؟؟ تا اینجا همه چی به بنفع تنبل هاست هاااا!! والا خودتون آستین بالا بزنید میبینید که حدود همون 200 ساعت میشه دروس رو خوند اون 50 تا 100 ساعت دیگه اش هم تست زیاد و مرور هاش هست پس چی شد؟؟ هر پایه 300 ساعت وقت میخواد یعنی کل کنکور که دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم هست 900 ساعت وقت میخواد درسته؟؟ اصلا من میگم 1000 ساعت خوب شد؟؟ شاید خدای ناکرده مریض شدی یا یه چن روزی برامون کار پیش اومد زندگیه دیگه هی در حال چرخ زدنه پس کل کنکور 1000 ساعت مطالعه میخواد از صفر مطلق (هر چند من معتقدم هیچ کس صفر صفر نیست و حداقل یه بار اسم مطالب به گوششون خورده دیگه ) تا صد صد 
> 
> روزی 7 ساعت بخوابی 7*260 میکنه 1820 ساعت خواب تا روز کنکور 
> 
> روزی 3 ساعتم تفریح کنی و استراحت و ناهار و .... هر چی دلت خواس بکنی  3*260 میکنه780 ساعت که البته شایدم تفریح نکنی یا یکی در میمون بکنی این  بستگی به خودت داره(اصلا یه چیز جالب بگم اگه از کوره در نری و تا یه سوالی میبینی نمیتونی حل کنی سریع از صندلیت یا زمین یا .... بلند نشی و جا نزنی و سمج وار بخونی و تا یاد نگرفتی از رو نری خودت تفریح هات رو هم میزاری درس میخونی چون درس خوندن خیلی برات شیرین میشه همون لحظه که یه تیپ سوال رو یه هفته است نمیتونی حل کنی ولی بار هشتم میفهمی حل اش رو میگی آهان اون آهانه خیلی شیرینه توصیه میکنم تجربه اش کنی
>  خوب توضیح بسه بریم سراغ حساب کتاب (هر چند برنامه ماشین حسابی دوس ندارم ولی میخوام ثابت کنم بهت که میشه و باید بخونی اگه نخونی یه روز میاد حسرت میخوری که این تاپیک و این حرفها رو دیدی ولی عمل نکردی)
> ...



اقا ۲۰۰‌ساعت خیلی کمه برا هر پایه، من تو ۲۰۰ ساعت نصف تخصصیای دهم رو خوندم بعلاوه تعداد کمی تست اموزشی( خوندن درست حسابی نه که از روش بدو بدو بخونیو و ... خوندن باکیفیت) ، پس یعنی تخصصیای دهم ۴۰۰ ساعت  میخواد تقریبا و عمومیارو هم بگیریم ۱۰۰-۲۰۰ ساعت، دهم میشه حدودا بین ۵۰۰ تا ۶۰۰ ساعت. 
اگه همین اعداد رو برایه پایهای دیگه داشته باشیم کلا میشه ۱۸۰۰ ساعت... 
و اینو هم بگم که من تو مدرسه عادی دولتی خوندم جزو بچهای متوسط به بالا بودم. البته الان که تازه شروع کردم به خوندن۲-۳ سال از مدرسه دور بودم

----------


## YasharUR

این حساب کتاب ها رو جمع کنید .به غایت سمه به غایت سم 
اسسا باعث میشه جا وا بشه برا شل کردنتون 
میبینی چهار پنج روز وا دادی میای ماست مالی کنه بره میگه اقا من که کلا قرار بود این قدر بخونم تا کنکور .
مثلا روزی 10 دقیقه بندازم روش این چند روز جبران میشه 
همین طور خیلی سورتلمه و زیر سیبیلی  رد میکنی مثلا میرسی اقا جهنم الضرر 1 ساعت بیشتر میخونم 2 ساعت بیشتر میخونم 2 ساعت کمتر میخوابم 1 ساعت بیشتر تر میخونم 
از وقت دسشوییم میزنم ....خب واسش چیکار کنم ؟؟! :Yahoo (35):  کمتر میخورم که کمتر بر...  :Yahoo (4): 

هر سطحی داری اساسا باید همه چیزت رو بگذاری تو دایره
ای اینکه بگذار یکم شل کنم من که خوب اومدم تا الان جلو با 8 ساعت برنامه بین دو هفته قلم چی رو میرسونم ،  فوله (foul)
تا 11 ساعت حتی 12 ساعت به جد میگم اگه وقت مرده تون رو بکشید (وقتی که نه درس میخونید نه استراحت و تفریح درست و حسابی ) میتونید تا کنکور بخونید بدون اینکه اون اخرا کم بیارید 
باید بخونی .تو اون 3 -4 ساعت سـگ خور 2 ساعت (من بگم تو 10 ساعت بخون) میشینی تست بیشتر میزنی،میشینی از برنامه می افتی جلو، میشینی مرور فارغ از برنامه انجام میدی 
چون نه تو نه هیچ بنی بشر دیگه ای نمیتونه بگه چند صباح بعد سر تو چی میاد ....شاید کرونا گرفتی  دندونت عقلت شوخیش گل کرد یه کار ضروری طور واست پیش اومد مجبور بشی چند روز در خدمت خانه و خانواده باشی و ...
تو باید فرصت تنفس داشته باشی اونموقع 
شاید دوهفته یه مشکل اینطوری ،پزشکی تو رو به هیچ عنوان نکنه یه رشته پایین تر ولی مطمعنا تو شهری که میری یا شاید حتی پولی بودن یا نبودن دانشگاهت تاثیر بگذاره 

این از کسایی که خوندن و اما داشای  گردن کلفت و عزیزان مه رویی که تا الان نخوندن کم خوندن 
دیگه وضعیت تو که مشخصه .نباید لحاظ کنی که اینهمه ساعت لازمم .یا اگه 11 ساعت بخونم میرسونم ....اره اگه بخونی میتونی جمع کنی ولی تو علاوه بر اون مثلا 12 ساعته باید 1 ساعت بیشتر از معمول بخونی 
که بیاد جای تجربه برخورد با تست و مرور های اون بابایی که از دهم میخونه رو از تابستون میخونه رو پر کنی 
حالا 1 ساعت که چه عرض کنم اگه واقعا داغون و سفیدی تا الان ( با پایه ات کاری ندارم نمیدونم بگی من معدلم فلان بوده من دانش اموز تیزهوشان بودم اگه تو یه سال اخیر و خصوصا از تابستون کنکوری نخوندی تو سفید محسوب میشی ) 
تو باید all in کنی .یعنی هرچی داری بندازی تو دایره .یعنی قشنگ پـاره کنی خودتو 
یک بخاطر همون جریانی که نمیدونی جلو جلو چی انتظارتو میکشه و واسه تو نوعی دو هفته خوشگل رشته ات رو عوض میکنه نه شهر همون رشته رو 
دو باید تست زیاد کار کنی .سر همین جریان تجربه برخورد با تست و پرکردن مرور هایی که اون بابایی که از دهم و مینیمم از تاابستون و یا اول یازدهم شروع کرده رو پر کنی 
چون کنکور باهات شوخی نداره
دیدین که ریاضی و شیمی کنکور های دو سال اخیر رو 
هر کدوم 1 ساعت 1 ساعت و نیم تایم میخواست 
این یعنی اینکه تو صرفا با بلد بودن نمیتونی خوب بزنی درصدت رو ....صرفا با بستن دروس با یکی دو بار مرور نمیتونی درصد بالا بزنی 
نیاز به زدن تست زیاد داری .طوری که سوال رو که میخونی دستت اون پایین اتومات شروع کنه خودکار رو تکون دادن و نوشتن ....یعنی سوال رو همزمان که داری میخونی ایده طرحش یا روش حلش رو بزنی 

*کلام اخر که اقا کنکور سخته 
بخوای یه اپسیلون با این عدد و امار جریان رو برا خودت ملو کنی که اقا این همه خوندن هم کفایته فلان ساعت  زندگی مونده تا کنکور و این صحبتا باخت دادی بدم باخت دادی
از تویی که خوندی تا الان و دمت گرم  باعث میشه به کمتر از حقت برسی 
و از تویی که نخوندی و داری ادمایی که از ابان و اذر خوندن و قبول شدن رو میگردی که لیست کنی که بگی میشه ....میشه ولی اگه دنبال لیستی باید بگم که جریان واست افسانه میشه
باید هرچی داری رو بگذاری وسط دایره ....طوری که دیگه شبش نا نداشته باشی یه کلمه بیشتر بخونی*

----------


## مهرنازm

> سلام دوستان این متن رو تو یکی از تاپیکها نوشتم خواستم یه تاپیک جدا گانه هم براش بزنم تا هم تلنگری باشه به اونایی که ناامید شدن و شرع نکردن و هم برای اونایی که تابستون رو از دست دادن احساس میکنن برای کنکور باید زمان بیشتری از زمان باقی مونده کنونی داشته باشند 
> 
>  دوستان تقریبا 267 روز مونده به کنکور 1400 البته اگه طبق گفته خود سنجش کنکور 10و11 تیر ماه برگزار بشه و تعویق نیافته من میگیرمش 260 روز یعنی 260*24 میشه 6000 ساعت تا کنکور1400(تازه بیشتر هم میشه من رندش کردم به نفع تو (دقیقش6240 ساعته)
> هر پایه کنکور از صفر تا صد همه دروسش چیزی حدود 200 ساعت وقت لازم داره این رو یه مشاوری تو اینستا یه بار گفت و از رو تدریس دبیران گفتند ایشون که به نظر منی که دهم رو تموم کردم درست هست گفته ایشون من میگیرم هر پایه کنکور 300 ساعت مطالعه لازم داره همه دروسش رو از صفر تا صد شما یاد بگیرید. خوبه؟؟ تا اینجا همه چی به بنفع تنبل هاست هاااا!! والا خودتون آستین بالا بزنید میبینید که حدود همون 200 ساعت میشه دروس رو خوند اون 50 تا 100 ساعت دیگه اش هم تست زیاد و مرور هاش هست پس چی شد؟؟ هر پایه 300 ساعت وقت میخواد یعنی کل کنکور که دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم هست 900 ساعت وقت میخواد درسته؟؟ اصلا من میگم 1000 ساعت خوب شد؟؟ شاید خدای ناکرده مریض شدی یا یه چن روزی برامون کار پیش اومد زندگیه دیگه هی در حال چرخ زدنه پس کل کنکور 1000 ساعت مطالعه میخواد از صفر مطلق (هر چند من معتقدم هیچ کس صفر صفر نیست و حداقل یه بار اسم مطالب به گوششون خورده دیگه ) تا صد صد 
> 
> روزی 7 ساعت بخوابی 7*260 میکنه 1820 ساعت خواب تا روز کنکور 
> 
> روزی 3 ساعتم تفریح کنی و استراحت و ناهار و .... هر چی دلت خواس بکنی  3*260 میکنه780 ساعت که البته شایدم تفریح نکنی یا یکی در میمون بکنی این  بستگی به خودت داره(اصلا یه چیز جالب بگم اگه از کوره در نری و تا یه سوالی میبینی نمیتونی حل کنی سریع از صندلیت یا زمین یا .... بلند نشی و جا نزنی و سمج وار بخونی و تا یاد نگرفتی از رو نری خودت تفریح هات رو هم میزاری درس میخونی چون درس خوندن خیلی برات شیرین میشه همون لحظه که یه تیپ سوال رو یه هفته است نمیتونی حل کنی ولی بار هشتم میفهمی حل اش رو میگی آهان اون آهانه خیلی شیرینه توصیه میکنم تجربه اش کنی
>  خوب توضیح بسه بریم سراغ حساب کتاب (هر چند برنامه ماشین حسابی دوس ندارم ولی میخوام ثابت کنم بهت که میشه و باید بخونی اگه نخونی یه روز میاد حسرت میخوری که این تاپیک و این حرفها رو دیدی ولی عمل نکردی)
> ...


و باز هم یک تاپیک مفصل و عالی دیگه :Yahoo (76): 
ممنون ازتون خیلی خوب بود

----------


## moboer

> این حساب کتاب ها رو جمع کنید .به غایت سمه به غایت سم 
> اسسا باعث میشه جا وا بشه برا شل کردنتون 
> میبینی چهار پنج روز وا دادی میای ماست مالی کنه بره میگه اقا من که کلا قرار بود این قدر بخونم تا کنکور .
> مثلا روزی 10 دقیقه بندازم روش این چند روز جبران میشه 
> همین طور خیلی سورتلمه و زیر سیبیلی  رد میکنی مثلا میرسی اقا جهنم الضرر 1 ساعت بیشتر میخونم 2 ساعت بیشتر میخونم 2 ساعت کمتر میخوابم 1 ساعت بیشتر تر میخونم 
> از وقت دسشوییم میزنم ....خب واسش چیکار کنم ؟؟! کمتر میخورم که کمتر بر... 
> 
> هر سطحی داری اساسا باید همه چیزت رو بگذاری تو دایره
> ای اینکه بگذار یکم شل کنم من که خوب اومدم تا الان جلو با 8 ساعت برنامه بین دو هفته قلم چی رو میرسونم ،  فوله (foul)
> ...


کاملا باهاتون موافقم
کنکور رو بخوای حساب کتاب کنی چند روز چند دقیقه و... مونده نه تنها کمک نمیکنه، باعث اضطراب هم میشه

----------

